#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  المسابقة الدينية الكبرى (أحداث و أرقام)

## reda laby

[frame="15 80"]

نقدم أعزائى 
المسابقة الدينية الكبرى

أحداث وأرقام 

آملين السير فى الطريق المنير المهدى إلى طريق الجنة 
باحثين عن المعلومة الدينية 
التى تفتح شهية المؤمن للتأمل فى التاريخ الإسلامى 
وما حدث من مواقف وعجائب نتعلم منها منهاجاً وأسلوباً نحيا بهما 
وأرجو منكم أحبائى 
مشرفين وأعضاء وزائرين أفاضل
ان تنهلوا جميعاً من منهل المعرفة وتغترفوا المعلومة 
عليكم بالبحث والتنقيب عن المعلومة حتى تكون ركيزة فى تعليم صغارنا 

أولى حلقات المسابقة بداية من  يوم الجمعة الموافق 
التاسع من شهر ذى القعدة 1429 هـ السابع من شهر نوفمبر 2008م 
فى تمام الساعة  الثامنة مساءاً
ثلاثون يوماً حتى
وقفة عيد الأضحى المبارك 
اعاده الله عليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات
وإعلان النتيجة
وإستقبال الحلول فور عرض الحلقة وحتى عصر اليوم التالى 
على صفحات المسابقة 
وسوف نسجل عدد الحلول الصحيحة للشخص الواحد على مدار الحلقات 
كى نختار فى نهاية الحلقات 
ثلاثة فائزين يحصلون على تقييمات من مشرفى القاعة 

مش فى رمضان بس مسابقات
لأ
كل أيامنا ثقافة دينية [/frame]

----------


## حنـــــان

شكرا على الدعوة يا أستاذ رضا ومعاكم في المسابقة ان شاء الله
تسلم على الأفكار الجميلة

----------


## hanoaa

_
1000 مبروك المسابقة الجديدة يا أستاذ رضا

و شكرا على الدعوه

 و ربنا يقدرعلى كل المسابقات دى_

----------


## swaha

انت مش عايزنا
ناخد نفسنا
على العموم احنا قدها 

الله المستعان

----------


## hazem3

ههههههههههههه

اسف اني ضحكت بس انا بضحك علي نفسي حضرتك في قمة النشاط واحنا نائمون نائمون 

جيل ايه ده؟؟؟

الف مبروك علي المسابقة ووالله بيني هتوه في المسابقات ومش هعرف انا فين 

ده رمضان مكنش كده 

هههههه

في رعاية الله

----------


## drmustafa

جميلة جداً المسابقة الجديدة أستاذ رضا 

ولكن لى رأى بسيط 

طالما الإجابة على صفحات المسابقة 
يعنى أول من سيرسل حل صحيح هو الفائز بالحلقة 
يبقى ياريت تكون مواعيد نزول الحلقات بعد الحلقة الأولى متغيرة مش ثابتة 
علشان ندى الفرصة لأكبر عدد يشارك حسب وقته خاصة إن المسابقة كل يوم 

مع خالص الود والتحية

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

الثامنة مساء ان شاء الله
دمت بخير

----------


## boukybouky

في إنتظار المسابقة و المعلومات المفيدة

كل الشكر لك أخي رضا 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## الامام مالك

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب رضا 

مسابقة طيبة وربنا يجعل لكل من يشارك فيها فى ميزان الحسنات 

ولكن معذرة 

برجاء التشاور وبسرعة فى اعدادات المشاركة للوصول لنتيجة طيبة 

من حيث الميعاد والطريقة والنتيجة وهل بالأسبقية أم بمراسلتك على الخاص أم بماذا ؟؟؟؟

فكر وقرر واكتب لنا لنشارك وبطريقة صحيحة لأن المسابقات لها مشاكل اذا لم تعد بطريقة منظمة وصحيحة 

صدقنى ما أقوله بناءا على تجارب سابقة 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى

جائتنى أكثر من رسالة 
تطالبنى بأن يكون إرسال الحلول على البريد الخاص
وليست على صفحات المسابقة 
ضماناً لسِرّيّة الحلول 
كما فعلت فى مسابقة رمضان الفنية 
مشاهير الزمن الجميل
ومسابقات أخرى فى بقية القاعات 
وأنا من هنا اتفق معكم 
وأعلنها جهراً على الملأ 
بكل إقتناع


إرسال الحلول على بريدى الخاص 
لكم خالص تحياتى 
متمنياً لكم التوفيق والبحث والتدقيق

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخى الفاضل رضا و بالتوفيق لكل الإخوة و الأخوات
الموضوع مثبت و إن شاء الله بإنتظار المسابقة*

----------


## reda laby

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا أخى الفاضل رضا و بالتوفيق لكل الإخوة و الأخوات
> الموضوع مثبت و إن شاء الله بإنتظار المسابقة*


الأخت الفاضلة
رحمــــة 
أدعو ربى بأن يوفقنى فى هذه المسابقة
لأنها  مسابقة مش عادية برغم تقديمى لمسابقات عديدة من قبل
ولكن المرة دى لها شأن تانى وقبول غير معتاد 
المرة دى ناس كبيرة وعظيمة بتهنى و ح تشارك 
انا خايف
لكن إيمانى بربنا بيشجعنى

يا هادى

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

ألف مبروك يا استاذ رضا 
على المسابقة الجديدة 
وحقيقى مسابقاتك دايما ناجحة 
ربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير
فوازير فنية 
وبعدين دينية
متنوع  على طول 

مشارك باذن الله

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
موفقا ان شاء الله أخى الفاضل..
واسمحلى انضم اليكم ..
واسال الله تعالى بان ينفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين 
بالتوفيق .... :f2:

----------


## عزيز على القلب

اخى الحبيب الفاضل
رضا لابى
مبروك على المسابقة الجديدة 
وربنا يقدم مافيه الخير 
وما يفيد المسلمين 
صحيح لازم المسابقات الدينية تكون مستمرة بعد رمضان 
انت كده كسرت القاعدة المستمرة منذ سنوات طويلة 
ربنا يجعل أعمالك المفيده فى ميزان حسناتك 
سلمت وسلم مداد قلمك

----------


## الشيخ كريم

معاك يا كبير 
مسابقاتك كترت 
ومع ذلك بتكون متميز وناجح
 ربنا معاك

----------


## طائر الشرق

مشارك بفضل الله

واتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



وبعد انتهاء فعاليات ومسابقات شهر رمضان  

و ركود النشاطات المطروحـه بأبناء مصـــــر

جاءت مباردتك والمسابقة الدينية الكبـــــرى

فهنيئاً لنا هذا التميز والإبداع الراقي الجديد

وكل عام وأنتم بخير ..... تحياتي العطرية



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

> ألف مبروك يا استاذ رضا 
> على المسابقة الجديدة 
> وحقيقى مسابقاتك دايما ناجحة 
> ربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير
> فوازير فنية 
> وبعدين دينية
> متنوع  على طول 
> 
> مشارك باذن الله


أدعو لى بالتوفيق يا اخى الحبيب
بهجت 
لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب 
أيمن 
ألف شكر أحبك فى الله يا أخى العزيز
وربنا يجعل أعمالنا دايما فى ميزان حسناتنا
نحن نعمل جاهدين 
للفوز بالجنة ونعيمها

لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى الأفاضل
نقدم اولى حلقات مسابقتنا الدينية
وهى تنقسم إلى سؤالين 
عليك الإجابة عليهما هذا فى الأفضل للحصول على أعلى الدرجات 
ولك ان تحل سؤال واحد 

التحصيل فى الدرجات هو الأهم [frame="7 80"]الأولى
ما أول سورة نزلت في مكة المكرمة ؟
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 
ما أول صلاة فرضت على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

أخى وحبيب قلبى
أيمن 
بسم الله ما شاء الله
أول من أرسل الحل الصحيح
سر على بركة الله 

لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

الأخ الفاضل

الشيخ كريم
فينك يا راجل 
من أيام مسابقة رمضان الفنية 
وما سمعتش عنك اى أخبارولا مشاركات
عموماً 
أهلاً وسهلاً وعود حميد 

الإجابة طبعاً صحيحة 
لك ودى وتقديرى

----------


## reda laby

[frame="15 80"]أخى بهجت الأباصيرى
إرسال الحل مش على الإيميل الخاص بى
لأ 
على بريدى الخاص فى المنتدى
عاود إرسال الحل مرة تانية فى رسالة خاصة 

فى الإنتظار[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

اخى العزيز
عاصم 
سر على بركة الله 
وتوكل عليه 
فيه النجاة من كل شر 
والوصول إلى بر الأمان 
والفوز العظيم 

لك ودى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أين أنتم ياأصدقائى ؟
هل تواصلون البحث والتفكير فى الرد على السؤالين ؟
أم  مشغولون فى امور الدنيا؟
أم نسيتم الميعاد ؟
أم الموعد غير مناسب؟
أم ؟
أم ؟

إيه الأخبار
فى الإنتظار

----------


## reda laby

أختى الفاضلة
زهرة الياسمينا
أين أرسلتى الحل ؟
لم تصلنى أى رسالة منك على بريدى الخاص
حاولى مرة أخرى 
لو لم تعرفى كيفية إرسال الحل على بريدى الخاص
قولى كى أشرح لك الطريقة

----------


## reda laby

فى أنتظار إرسال الحل يا أختى الفاضلة 
زهرة الياسمينا

لكى خالص تقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

التأخير ليس فى صالحك يا اختاه
سارعى فى إرسال الحل 
كى تتقدمى فى جدول الدرجات 

بسرعة

----------


## reda laby

فين يا بهجت الحل ؟
تأخرت ما فيه الكفاية 
إن لم تعرف كيفية إرسال الحل على بريدى الخاص 
دعنى أشرح لك

----------


## reda laby

لك ما أردتِ يا اختاه
زهرة الياسمينا
الحل صحيح وليس عليه جدال
معنا بمشية الله تعالى
يومياً 
لك ودى وتقديرى

----------


## reda laby

ماذا بكم يا أصدقاء
من لم يدخل المنتدى كثيراً عليه السؤال فيما  يجهله
ليس عيباً أن تقول لا أعرف 
والعيب كل العيب ان تقول مالا تعرفه 
أنت يا صديقى الصدوق 
إعلم أن الله سوف يكافئك على قدر فعلك الخيّر هذا

تقدم ولا تتقهقر 
سر على بركة الله 
لك خالص تقديرى

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضـــــــــــا 

تم ارسال الاجابات وربنا يقويك ويبارك لنا فيك 

ولا تنس ذكر الله

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله *

----------


## drmustafa

أرسلت الحل متأخرا 
إن شاء الله يكون صح

----------


## reda laby

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أخى الحبيب رضـــــــــــا 
> تم ارسال الاجابات وربنا يقويك ويبارك لنا فيك 
> ولا تنس ذكر الله
> لا اله الا الله 
> محمد رسول الله *


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخى الحبيب 
أشرف المجاهد
أكيد الحل من سيادتك ح يكون صحيح 
لأن البينة على من إدعى 
أنت معروف عنك الهداية والتدين السمح 

بارك الله فيك 

لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

> أرسلت الحل نتأخرا 
> إن شاء الله يكون صح


أخى الحبيب
د. مصطفى 
وصلت ( نتأخراً )
ولا متأخراً ....؟

أصلح بالله عليك الكيبورد

إطمئن 
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## reda laby

أختى الفاضلة 
بونبوناية المنتدى
هنوءة

حمداً لله على سلامتك 
وبلاش التاخير ده تانى
لكن الفرصة متاحة حتى الغد
بس برضة المهم الدرجات فى سرعة الإرسال
عشان التقييم
مع إن الجايزة الكبرى هى المعية فى الله 
والدرجات فى الآخرى أفضل وأقوى 
مش كده ولا إيه؟

لكِ خالص تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## hanoaa

_أستاذ رضا هو أنا بعت الحل 

مش كده

و لا أنا بعت بتاع المسابقة التانيه

أنا اتلخبطت_

----------


## reda laby

> _أستاذ رضا هو أنا بعت الحل 
> 
> مش كده
> 
> و لا أنا بعت بتاع المسابقة التانيه
> 
> أنا اتلخبطت_


ضحكتينى
أسعدك الله
بعتى الحل 
وإطمنى 
إقرى المشاركة إللى قبلك 


سلام

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى
فى الحلقة أقدم سؤالين
من يقوم بحل سؤال واحد
لا يمكنه إرسال حل السؤال الثانى 
فى رسالة اخرى
لأن التوقيت هام 
وهذا أفضل له على مدار الحلقات

لذا لزم التنويه

----------


## hanoaa

> ضحكتينى
> أسعدك الله
> بعتى الحل 
> وإطمنى 
> إقرى المشاركة إللى قبلك 
> 
> 
> سلام


_ههههههههه

ماشى يا أستاذ رضا

ربنا يديم عليك نعمة الضحك

و يديم عليا نعمة إنه أنا اضحكك_

----------


## reda laby

> _ههههههههه
> ماشى يا أستاذ رضا
> ربنا يديم عليك نعمة الضحك
> و يديم عليا نعمة إنه أنا اضحكك_


الله يكرمك 
ويديكى على اد نيتك 
قادر ياكريم 

إيقى حلى السؤالين بعد كده 
سامعة الكلام

----------


## reda laby

[frame="15 80"]وحتى الغد 
يمكن إرسال الحلول على البريد الخاص
لكم منى خالص التحيات والسلامات

تصبحوا على خير[/frame]

----------


## hanoaa

> الله يكرمك 
> ويديكى على اد نيتك 
> قادر ياكريم 
> 
> إيقى حلى السؤالين بعد كده 
> سامعة الكلام


_يارب يا أستاذ رضا

أنا حليت السؤالين

رجعت للرساله إللى أنا بعتها لقيت فيها إجابتين

إتأكد حضرتك من الرساله إللى وصلتك

يمكن التانى وقع فى السكة_

----------


## سيد جعيتم

المسابقة جميلة وقد راعى فيها أخينا الفاضل رضا عدم وضع أسئلة صعبة على الأقل فى البداية وأنا سعيد بهذا الأقبال . دمتم بخير

----------


## reda laby

> المسابقة جميلة وقد راعى فيها أخينا الفاضل رضا عدم وضع أسئلة صعبة على الأقل فى البداية وأنا سعيد بهذا الأقبال . دمتم بخير


والدى العزيز
ديه شهادة أعتز بيها 
أتقلدها فى صدر أى رسالة ومتصفح فى مسابقتى تلك 
أعاننا الله على فعل كل ماهو فيه الخير للناس
وصاحب المكان له فى الثواب
مش كده ولا إيه 

والحل طبعاً لا غبار عليه
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
swahaالســـــــواح

ليه تحل سؤال واحد ،المطلوب حل السؤالين ؟
الإجابة صحيحة 
ياريت تقرا السؤالين وتتريث 

فاهمنى ؟

سلام

----------


## reda laby

ماتخافيش على التأخير فى اليوم الأول
الأهم إنه ما يتكررش 
علشان حصد النقاط شئ مهم فى المسابقة 

ماشى ؟

سلام

----------


## swaha

> أخى الحبيب
> swahaالســـــــواح
> 
> ليه تحل سؤال واحد ،المطلوب حل السؤالين ؟
> الإجابة صحيحة 
> ياريت تقرا السؤالين وتتريث 
> 
> فاهمنى ؟
> 
> سلام


امال انا عملت ايه

ما انا حليت السؤلين وبعدت
اجابة السؤلين

----------


## reda laby

بداية نقدم حلول الحلقة السابقة

 [frame="15 80"]أول سورة نزلت في مكة المكرمة 
هى  سورة العلق .
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 
 أول صلاة فرضت على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
كانت صلاة الظهر[/frame]

وسؤالين  حلقة اليوم

[frame="13 80"]ما أول ما نزل من التوراة ؟


ما أول شيء بناه الله ؟[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

كما عهدتك اخى الحبيب
أيمن خطاب 

سريع فى المبادرة 
فى الخير  متعجل والثقة بالنفس عنوان

ولكن يجب عليك التروى فى مثل موقفك هذا
فى المسابقات لا تفيدك السرعة

دمت بالخير واصل

----------


## reda laby

الحبيب
عاصم أبو ندي

نبهت قبلاً 
بعدم إرسال أكثر من إجابة 
فسوف تؤخذ أول إجابة فقط  :Bye2: 

سلام

----------


## reda laby

بالكلمة تصنع المعروف وتعطيه لأهله 
يكفيك ان تقول كلمة طيبة لأسرتك
 او لأخيك او لجيرانك أو زملائك 
أو من تقابلهم بالطريق

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> كما عهدتك اخى الحبيب
> أيمن خطاب 
> 
> سريع فى المبادرة 
> فى الخير  متعجل والثقة بالنفس عنوان
> 
> ولكن يجب عليك التروى فى مثل موقفك هذا
> فى المسابقات لا تفيدك السرعة
> 
> دمت بالخير واصل


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 



جزاك الله خيراً على مبادرتك وحرصك على تلك المسابقات 

والتي تجعلنا نقوم بالبحث عن المعلومة الدينية المتعلقة 

بالنسبة إلى آلية المسابقة والنتائج وردودكم الكريمة 

آمل أخي أن تضع لنا اقتباس الرسالة الخاصة بكل عضو

لأنك في أحيان كثيرة تخاطب عضواً ما دون ذكر اسمه 

كما أنك لا تضع رداً صريحاً  ( إجابتك صحيحة / خاطئة ) 

فآمل أن تعتمد في جميع ردودك تلك الملاحظات 

( اقتباس الرسالة أو اسم العضو / نتيجة الرسالة صراحة صحيحة أم خاطئة ) 

لأنني حتى الآن لم أفهم ردك .. فهل إجابتي خاطئة ..؟؟

وطلب أخير أكرمك الله .. متى ستضع لنا النتائج بالدرجات .؟

تقبل تحياتي العطرية 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]الكلمة الطيبة تلم شمل الأسرة التى تفرقت
 وتجمع الزوجة بزوجها وتجمع الأب باولاده
 وتصل الرحم بالأهل والأقارب
 وتلم شتات الأحبة
 وتجمع القلوب على حب الله وحب الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
 وحب الخير[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أيمن
دائماً أكتب إسم العضو 
وأقول بان الإجابة صحيحة صراحة أو  بأخرى
مثلاً
سر للامام
إطمئن
هذه هى المصطلحات المعروفة لدىّ فى المسابقات
والإقتباس ليس مهماً
إلا إذا هناك من ناحيتك عدم الثقة فى شخصى 
فى الرد على الرسائل الواردة من عدمه
وهنا يبقى هناك كلام آخر
سلمت أخى

----------


## reda laby

الكلمة تبنى شخصية الطفل
 وتلم شعث الغائب 
وتصلح بال المضطرب 
وتسعد القلب الحزين
 وتجبر الخاطر المكسور

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> الكلمة تبنى شخصية الطفل
> وتلم شعث الغائب 
> وتصلح بال المضطرب 
> وتسعد القلب الحزين
> وتجبر الخاطر المكسور


بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا

----------


## reda laby

سلمت وسلم مداد قلمك 
إجعله فى الخير دوماً
لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

جزاك الله خيرا...
والحل فى الطريق لحضرتك..
لو سمحت اسمحلى بسؤال ..
ميعاد الاسئله بيكون بوقت معين ...؟؟
حضرتك بتسئل فيه؟؟
وشكرا جزيلا..

----------


## reda laby

برافو زهر الياسمينا

داومى الإتصال 
تقبل الله منا ومنك الجهد المبذول 
والإطلاع المستنير

----------


## reda laby

> جزاك الله خيرا...
> والحل فى الطريق لحضرتك..
> لو سمحت اسمحلى بسؤال ..
> ميعاد الاسئله بيكون بوقت معين ...؟؟
> حضرتك بتسئل فيه؟؟
> وشكرا جزيلا..


زهرة الياسمينا

نزول الحلقة 
فى تمام الساعة الثامنة مساءاً
وها انت ِ تقدمين الحل بعد الثامنة لثانى يوم على التوالى
داومى الإرسال والإتصال 

إطمئنى 
الحل وصلنى وصحيح

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

الحمدلله ان الحل صحيح انا بصراحة فيه سؤال فيهم.
جاوبت عليه بس عن طريق اخويا..
اشكرك جزيل الشكر ..
الله يبارك فيك ويجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك..

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
( لا تظهر الشماتة لأخيك فيرحمه الله ويبتليك )[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

> الحمدلله ان الحل صحيح انا بصراحة فيه سؤال فيهم.
> جاوبت عليه بس عن طريق اخويا..
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر ..
> الله يبارك فيك ويجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك..



زهرة الياسمينا
وهذا هو المطلوب والمرجو من المسابقة
البحث والتحرى والتنقيب 
على المعلومة كى تثبت فى الذاكرة
لا يهم ممن أتت 
ولكن المهم إنك حصلتى عليها 

لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى الحبيب
> أيمن
> دائماً أكتب إسم العضو 
> وأقول بان الإجابة صحيحة صراحة أو  بأخرى
> مثلاً
> سر للامام
> إطمئن
> هذه هى المصطلحات المعروفة لدىّ فى المسابقات
> والإقتباس ليس مهماً
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



لا أعلم لماذا تلك اللهجة أخي الحبيب جدا ..!!

وهل تعتقد ان هناك مجال للشك في مصداقيتك 

سامحك الله 

لقد كانت مشاركتي صريحة بأني قلت في أحيان كثيرة 

لا يتم كتابة اسم العضو الموجه له الرسالة مثل : 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
					

ماتخافيش على التأخير فى اليوم الأول
الأهم إنه ما يتكررش 
علشان حصد النقاط شئ مهم فى المسابقة 

ماشى ؟

سلام


وكذلك في المسابقة الدينية الأخرى 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
					

الحل الصحيح 
ما يجيش إلا منك يا (كبير ) ؟
فى كتير زيك نشيطين 
فى كل المجالات 

لك خالص تحياتى 


وفي الحقيقة لم أفهم لمن يتم توجيه تلك المشاركات 

ولذلك وضعت لك خياراً بوضع اقتباس أو الاسم

حتى أفهم ويفهم كل من يدخل ليشاهد حتى وان لم يكن مشارك

سامحك الله 

أما بالنسبة لاعتمادك لكلمات في مشاركتك تدل على الحل الصحيح

فبالأمس كانت مشاركتكم الكريمة في المسابقة الأخرى موجه لي 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
					

أخى الفاضل
أيمن خطاب
بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب
وألهمك الإيمان بكل دقائقه ومستوياته
إلى ان تعتلى أعلى مراتبه 

لك خالص ودى وتقديرى وإحترامى


ولم أفهم هل إجابتي صحيحة أم خاطئة 

لولا أنني قمت بقراءة كل المشاركات

حتى فهمت أنني الأول في الترتيب

وبناءً عليه ان إجابتي صحيحة 

واليوم وضعت لي جملة اعتراضيه 





			
				فى المسابقات لا تفيدك السرعة
			
		

جعلتني أشك في كلماتك ومشاركتك 

فهي تحمل لوم وعتاب وكذلك دعاء

فبالله عليك كيف أفهم أنا 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
					

كما عهدتك اخى الحبيب
أيمن خطاب 

سريع فى المبادرة 
فى الخير  متعجل والثقة بالنفس عنوان

ولكن يجب عليك التروى فى مثل موقفك هذا
فى المسابقات لا تفيدك السرعة

دمت بالخير واصل


[line]

( يا عم انت غاوي تتعبنا ليه بس  ) 

أنا بحبك وبحبك لما تكون صريح وواضح ومباشر

يعني قولي بالبلدي كده يا إما صح يا إما غلط 

وبعدين متهربش من سؤالي .. فين ترتيب المتسابقين 








بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب 
أيمن خطــاب

كلامك حقيقى ضحكنى وماتقولش ضحكك ليه 
لأنك فهمتنى غلط غلط غلط 
وتاخرت كل الوقت ده عشان تعمل الإقتباسات دى كلها
يا مفترى  :Roll2: 

عموماً 
ترتيب المتسابقين فى حلقة الأمس كالتالى 

[frame="7 80"]أيمن خطاب  2 
زهرة الياسمينا 2 
أشرف المجاهد 2 
د. مصطفى 2 
هنوءة 2 
عاشقة النسيم 2 
سواح 2 
سيد جعيتم  2 
عاصم أبو ندي 1[/frame]
خلاص ياعم  إرتحت  

وماتزعلش

----------


## reda laby

تمام يا بونبوناية 

الحل صحيح 
وياريت تكون إجاباتك أسرع من كده 

سلام

----------


## hanoaa

> تمام يا بونبوناية 
> 
> الحل صحيح 
> وياريت تكون إجاباتك أسرع من كده 
> 
> سلام


_تصدق يا استاذ رضا

البونوبوناية نسيت ميعاد المسابقة

هو مش ميعادها بالظبط يعنى

نسيت إنها يومية أصلا

هى التانية يومية برضه_

----------


## reda laby

الناجحون يسارعون فى فعل الخيرات 
يخدمون قومهم بصدق ويساعدونهم بالخير ويجزلون لهم العطاء
لأنهم يعلمون أن المسارعة فى خدمة الناس
هى إقتراب من الله سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## swaha

> بداية نقدم حلول الحلقة السابقة
> 
>  [frame="15 80"]أول سورة نزلت في مكة المكرمة 
> هى  سورة العلق .
> ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 
>  أول صلاة فرضت على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> كانت صلاة الظهر[/frame]
> 
> وسؤالين  حلقة اليوم
> ...


فى فرق بين اول سورة نزلت
واول ايات نزلت

ثانيا
سورة العلق لم تنزل بمكة
سورة العلق نزلت على النبى فى غار حراء
وهذا الغار خارج مكة
كان يتعبد فيه النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم

اما اول سورة نزلت بمكة فعلا
هى سورة
المدثر 
هذا للتوضيح وشكرا

----------


## reda laby

برافو 
سواحا 

تقدم للامام

----------


## reda laby

محمد الثالث
كله مية مية 
وبحثك المتطور جعلك فى القمة 
وعليك المداومة والحفاظ على ما وصلت إليه
فاهمنى ؟؟


سلام

----------


## رحمة

*ما شاء الله مسابقة ممتازة و لم يسعدنى الحظ للإشتراك نظرا لدخولى متأخرة
جزاك الله خيرا أخى الفاضل رضا و بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

استاذ رضا 

سؤال

يعني اللى بيتاخر بلاش يرد ؟؟؟

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




تم الارسال أخى الحبيب رضــــا

وربنا يهدينا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه


اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

اللهم سترك ورضاك وحسن لقاك 



ولا تنسوا ذكر الله تعالى 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى الحبيب 
> أيمن خطــاب
> 
> كلامك حقيقى ضحكنى وماتقولش ضحكك ليه 
> لأنك فهمتنى غلط غلط غلط 
> وتاخرت كل الوقت ده عشان تعمل الإقتباسات دى كلها
> يا مفترى 
> 
> عموماً 
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 





مــــين قــال هنا آه يا ناس زعـــــلان 
أو متضايق كـــده مش رايق أو تعبان 
دي لمه جميله فقعده ظريفه للجدعان

طــــب اسمــع مني أحلى كلام 
صحبتنا يا رضا ولا في الأحلام

ولا فيه مشاكل ولا  في تواكل
ده الكل معـاك جـــنود وبواسل

مــــين قــال هنا آه يا ناس زعـــــلان 
أو متضايق كـــده مش رايق أو تعبان 
دي لمه جميله فقعده ظريفه للجدعان

وسط الزحمه اخترناك وبقلوبنا وبايعنــاك
يومياً تلاقينا معاك على مواعيدنا بنستناك

تسألنا فكل المجالات فقه وسنه كده بالذات
تلاقينا شباب وبنات نبعتلك منقولش هـات

مــــين قــال هنا آه يا ناس زعـــــلان 
أو متضايق كـــده مش رايق أو تعبان 
دي لمه جميله فقعده ظريفه للجدعان

وقبل ما اختم ليكو سلام 
من أيمن خطاب يا كرام

واسمــعـــــــو مني أحلى كلام 
صحبتنـــــا ولا في الأحـــــلام



لـيـسـت الألـقـاب هـي الـتـي تُـكـسِـب الـمـجـد 

بـل الـنَّـاس مـن يـكـسـبـــــون الألـقـاب مـجـداً

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## swaha

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الله الله الله
ايه الحلاوة دى يا أستاذ ايمن

نظما وشعرا وتعبيرا
حياك الله
وبارك فى قلمكم

----------


## reda laby

نقدم إجابة حلقة الأمس
[frame="15 80"]
 أول ما نزل من التوراة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 
 أول شيء بناه الله 
السماء .[/frame]

ومن توصلوا للحل الصحيح
هم

[frame="7 80"]أيمن خطاب
عاصم ابو ندي
زهرة الياسمينا
هنوءة
السواح
محمد الثالث
عاشقة النسيم
اشرف المجاهد
دكتور مصطفى [/frame]

وحلقة اليوم

[frame="5 80"]الحلقة الثالثة
ما المسجد الذي استشهد فيه علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ؟
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 
ما أول يوم خلقه الله ؟[/frame]

ربنا معاكم

----------


## swaha

> نقدم إجابة حلقة الأمس
> [frame="15 80"]
>  أول ما نزل من التوراة 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .
> ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 
>  أول شيء بناه الله 
> السماء .[/frame]
> 
> ومن توصلوا للحل الصحيح
> ...


با التوفيق

----------


## drmustafa

أرسلنا الحل
عله يكون صحيح

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

وانا ايضا ارسلت الحل ... ان شاء الله يكون صحيح

----------


## reda laby

إطمئن يا دكتور 
الحالة مطمئنة 
عملنا اللى علينا والباقى على ربنا 

إفرح  ياقلبى

----------


## reda laby

الحبيب أيمن خطاب 
حل اليوم حل فظيع 
وصل لدرجة 









































الجودة والسرعة فى التبليغ


لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

يا
زهرة الياسمينا
[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/1.gif" border="ridge,5,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ربيعك دايم على جو مسابقتنا
وياريت ماتفكرى فى مفارقتنا
ده إنضمامك خللى فرقتنا
أحلى مناخ فى ( مونتى ) 
ماحد يفكر يوم فى مضايقتنا[/poem]
لكى خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

أخى العزيز

الســـــــــــــــــــــــــواح

تمام أفندم  كله تمام

 :Plane: 

بسرعة 


سلام

----------


## reda laby

أخى الفاضل
عزيز على القلب
وايه الفايدة من ارسال الحلول على بريدى الخاص الشخصى
الإيميل الياهو ؟؟؟
قلت لك قبل كده 
على بريدى الخاص فى المنتدى

فاهمنى ؟؟؟

----------


## reda laby

أخى الفاضل
عاصم أبو ندي

أعد التفكير مرة أخرى فى الحل
 ومدى فهمك لشروط المسابقة 
وتأنى فى القراءة وإرسال الحلول
حتى لا تخطئ مرة اخرى

انبهك أخى 
حتى لا تخرج من سباق الفوز 

سلام

----------


## reda laby

لا تتردد فى أن تخدم قومك وأهلك 
وان تساعد رؤساؤك وزملاؤك 
أنها صفة من صفات القادة
إفعلهاوبصدق 
لا تخجل لن ينزل من قدرك 
ولن يبخسك من حقك 
بل العكس 
سيرفع ذلك من شأنك

----------


## reda laby

أبى الحبيب

سيد جعيتم

كله تمام يا فندم
 :y:  :y:  :y: 


لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ رضا..
بارك الله فيك .. مسابقة جميلة .. :f: 
وأن شاء الله متابعة للمسابقة .. جزاك الله كل الخير  :f:

----------


## reda laby

عاشقة النسيم
برافو عليكى 
استمرى للامام


لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

> أستاذ\ رضا..
> بارك الله فيك .. مسابقة جميلة ..
> وأن شاء الله متابعة للمسابقة .. جزاك الله كل الخير


فينك يا سوما
مستنى اشتراكاتك المميزة
من بكرة ح استناكى 

لكى خالص تحياتى

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

[frame="2 80"]*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا 

تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى 

حيااك الله 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله 



*[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

أخى العزيز
أشرف المجاهد

تمام والله تمام 
ومافيش كلام
غير كلمة 

سلام

----------


## reda laby

أخى المحب 
السواح
عبدالرحمن 

كله مية مية وإطمئن 
حلك صحيح ومافيش تباريح 
سر عكس الريح 
وإنت تستريح
فهمتنى يا فصيح ؟؟

سلام

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

[quote=reda laby;1119591]يا

زهرة الياسمينا 


ربيعك دايم على جو مسابقتنا
وياريت ماتفكرى فى مفارقتنا
ده إنضمامك خللى فرقتنا
أحلى مناخ فى ( مونتى ) 
ماحد يفكر يوم فى مضايقتنا


[glint]لكى خالص تحياتى
الله يبارك فيك على كلامك الجميل ..
وان شاء الله ما افارق لمتكم الحلوة..
واكون جوة قلوبكم ديما بالمحبه..
ونتجمع يارب فى الفردوس الاعلى مع اجمل اخوة حلوة
فى الله ... شكرا جزيلا استاذ رضا ..
تواضع منك على كلامك وتشجيعك الرقيق.. :f2:

----------


## reda laby

الكلام من القلب للقلب 
يا أختى الفاضلة 
جمعنا الله دائماً على المحبة البيضاء
ومحبته تعالى 
إلى ان نلتقى معاً فى الفردوس الأعلى

لكى خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
بهجت الأباصيرى
برغم غن الوقت متأخر وقربت الحلقة الجديدة على التقديم 
إلا إننى سوف أعتمد إجابتك 
ولكن ضع فى الإعتبار 
شروط المسابقة يجب إحترامها عزيزى

----------


## swaha

فى انتظار
الحلقة الجديدة
استاذ رضا
تحياتى
ومساء الخيرات

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى 
نقدم حلول مسابقة الأمس

[frame="1 80"]
المسجد الذي استشهد فيه علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه 
مسجد الكوفة .
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 
 أول يوم خلقه الله 
يوم الأحد [/frame]

والذين توصلوا إلى الحل الصحيح
هم


[frame="7 80"]أيمن خطاب
دكتور مصطفى
السواح
زهرة  الياسمينا
سيد جعيتم
عاشقة النسيم
أشرف المجاهد
عاصم أبوندي [/frame]

وحلقة اليوم

[frame="15 80"]كم كان عمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حين توفي جده ؟
*****
ما الفرق بين سندس وإستبرق ؟[/frame]

مستعدين ؟؟؟

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل وانتظر .. اذا كان صح ام خطا..........

----------


## reda laby

أخى المجتهد
أيمن خطاب
تقبل الله منك إجتهادك فى البحث عن المعلومة إن لم تكت تعرفها
حيث مضمون المسابقة والهدف منها
هو غاية كل مشترك 
الثراء فى المعلومات الدينية

لك خالص مودتى

----------


## drmustafa

تم إرسال الحل
عله يكون صحيحا

----------


## swaha

تم ارسال الاجابة

مارأيكم
ادم الله فضلكم

----------


## reda laby

> تم إرسال الحل
> عله يكون صحيحا


لسه خارج من غرفة الكونترول
وقالوا 
الموقف مطمئن 
الحمد لله 

مبسووووووووووووووط

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل وانتظر .. اذا كان صح ام خطا..........


مفيش إلا كلمة واحدة
انتِ ريحانة المنتدى 
ويجب أن يكون عبيرها 
فواحاً

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

سلام

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الاجابة
> 
> مارأيكم
> ادام الله فضلكم


يا أخى العزيز
السواح
لقد خسرت نقطة من نقاط حلقة اليوم
المطلوب
عمر الرسول الكريم (ص)
وقت وفاة جده
وليس عمر الرسول عامة

لن تقبل إجابات تالية

----------


## swaha

> يا أخى العزيز
> السواح
> لقد خسرت نقطة من نقاط حلقة اليوم
> المطلوب
> عمر الرسول الكريم (ص)
> وقت وفاة جده
> وليس عمر الرسول عامة
> 
> لن تقبل إجابات تالية


سبحان الله
انا فهمت السؤال كده
وكل ده من السرعة فى سرعة الارسال

ما قلنا بلاش سرعة الارسال
قالو اطلعوا من المسابقة

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]أنت تملك أعظم مفاتيح القوة فى حياتك
وهى 
حسن الخلق التى من خلالها 
تستطيع بناء علاقات إنسانية رائعة 
وتكسب صداقات حميمة ممتازة 
وتجرى إتصالات ناجحة ومثمرة 
على نطاق واسع من البشر[/frame]

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

[quote=reda laby;1120356]مفيش إلا كلمة واحدة

انتِ ريحانة المنتدى 
ويجب أن يكون عبيرها 
فواحاً 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  

سلام

اعتز بهذا اللقب ... ريحانة المنتدى..
واشكرك جدااا لتشجعيك الجميل استاذ رضا..
تقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الاعمال ..
مع تمنايتى لك بالتوفيق دائما .. :f2:

----------


## reda laby

> سبحان الله
> انا فهمت السؤال كده
> وكل ده من السرعة فى سرعة الارسال
> 
> ما قلنا بلاش سرعة الارسال
> قالو اطلعوا من المسابقة


حبيب قلبى
أخى العزيز
الســــــــــــواح

خيرها فى غيرها
ده نصيب وما فيش ندم
لأن لازم فيه مستويات بين المتسابقين
وهى دى الحكمة من النسيان والخطأ والسرعة
يجب التروى والثقة معاً

سلام

----------


## reda laby

[quote=زهرة الياسمينا;1120363]


> مفيش إلا كلمة واحدة
> 
> انتِ ريحانة المنتدى 
> ويجب أن يكون عبيرها 
> فواحاً 
>  
> 
> سلام
> 
> ...


يا
زهرة الياسمينا
أنتِ بحق أخت فاضلة 
داومتى على الإتصال والمتابعة
 فى مسابقتنا الدينية
ويجب علينا الإحتفاء بكِ 
وهذا أقل ما يجب تقديمه لشخصك الكريم

لكِ خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

[frame="2 80"]لا تغضب 
وإعلم أن حكمتك تتجلى فى تعاملك مع الأمور
التى تغضبك[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب

عاصم أبوندي

حل السؤال إللى بعته صحيح 
سر على بركة الله
بس إحنا بنحط سؤالين هه  :No: 

سلام

----------


## reda laby

[frame="8 80"]لا تغضب 
وإعلم أن قوة شخصيتك
تتوقف على طريقة تعاملك 
مع السفهاء والحمقى[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

والدى العزيز
سيد جعيتم

زادك الله من نعيمه وأفاض 
[frame="15 80"]إتخذ قراراً بالتغيير 
وثابر عليه مهما كلفك الأمر 
إذا أردت أن تعيش حياة أفضل[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

الأخت الفاضلة
عاشقة النسيم

الحل صحيح
ولكى خالص نقديرى لشخصك الكريم
تقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الأعمال

سلام

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا 

بفضل الله تم الارسال

وربنا يوفق الجميع لكل خير وسعادة 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله

جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أيمن خطــاب
> 					
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 
> 
> ...




*



الأخ الفاضل .. عبد الرحمن السواح  



أخجلتم تواضعنا يا أستاذ عبد الرحمن 

وعلى ما يبدو انها لم تلقى الاستحسان

فالأستاذ رضا لم يعقب عليها حتى الآن

فهل سقطت عمداً أم هو الخطأ والنسان






لـيـسـت الألـقـاب هـي الـتـي تُـكـسِـب الـمـجـد 

بـل الـنَّـاس مـن يـكـسـبـــــون الألـقـاب مـجـداً

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## swaha

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. عبد الرحمن السواح  
> 
> 
> 
> أخجلتم تواضعنا يا أستاذ عبد الرحمن 
> ...


بل تستحق اكثر من هذا
استاذ ايمن
لك كل التحية والتقدير
لشخصكم الكريم
ولا أعتقد ان الاستاذ رضا
لم يغفلها عمدا
وتلاقيه بيجهزلك قصيدة
للرد عليك
شاعر امام شاعر
والبادى ابلغ
شكرا لك

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعزائى 
نقدم لكم اليوم الحلقة الخامسة
من مسابقتنا

احداث وأرقام
نقدم أولا 
من توصلوا للحل الصحيح
وهم
[frame="7 80"]أيمن خطاب
زهرة الياسمينا
دكتور مصطفى
سيد جعيتم
عاشقة النسيم
أشرف المجاهد
السواح
عاصم أبوندي[/frame]

والحل الصحيح للسؤالين
هو

[frame="1 80"]الفرق بين سندس وإستبرق 
السندس : رقيق الديباج أو الحرير .. الإستبرق : الغليظ من الديباج أو الحرير
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
   كان عمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حين توفي جده 
ثمان سنين .[/frame]

وحلقة اليوم

[frame="15 80"]كم عدد أولي العزم ؟
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
في أي عام ولد النبي صلى الله[/frame]

متمنياً لكم التوفيق
فى إنتظار إستقبال الحلول

سلام

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 



كله تمام .. وبالمستندات كمان 

إجابتي صح كالعادة 

ولا اسكت والسلام 




لـيـسـت الألـقـاب هـي الـتـي تُـكـسِـب الـمـجـد 

بـل الـنَّـاس مـن يـكـسـبـــــون الألـقـاب مـجـداً

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل لحضرتك استاذ رضا ... وان شاء الله يكون صحيح..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بل تستحق اكثر من هذا
> استاذ ايمن
> لك كل التحية والتقدير
> لشخصكم الكريم
> ولا أعتقد ان الاستاذ رضا
> لم يغفلها عمدا
> وتلاقيه بيجهزلك قصيدة
> للرد عليك
> شاعر امام شاعر
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. عبد الرحمن السواح 






ماذا أقول بعد مجاملتك الرقيقه تلك في حقي ؟

وإن كنت لا أرى نفسي شاعراً كما ذكرتم 

بل فقط أجتهد لأرتقي بمشاعري

في انتظار أ. رضا

تحياتي



يا صاحبي ده مش زماننا  .. ولا زمن الطيبين
لا المحبة هي المحبة .. ولا الحنين هوالحنين
كل شيء بالدنيا اتغير .. خليك قاسي ولا تلين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## swaha

ياريت بقى اكون بعدت بدرى

انا منتظر النتيجة

----------


## drmustafa

تم إرسال الحل 
عله يكون صحيحا

----------


## reda laby

آسف على التأخير
وعدم الرد 
لأن النت كان فضيحة النهاردة
بطئ بكل أول مرة أشوفه
العين صابتنى 

معلش
سامحونى
ماكانش قصدى

----------


## reda laby

الأخت الفاضلة
عاشقة النسيم

مية مية وتقدمى للأمام
فى الصفوف الأولى

بس ياريت تسيبى البدرون

----------


## reda laby

الأخ عاصم
برافو حليت بسرعة النهاردة
مبرووووووووووووووك

استمر على هذا المنوال

----------


## reda laby

دكتور مصطفى
النهاردة انا متلخبط ع الآخر
مالاقيش عندك هارد كويس
يشيل الصداع إللى فى الجهاز عندى ؟؟؟؟
مستنى الرد


حل صحيح

----------


## reda laby

زهرة الياسمينا

تقدمى للامام وسيرى على بركة الله


حل موفق

----------


## reda laby

اخى الحبيب
السواح
الدنيا براح
والعطر فواح
والحل صحيح
زف الافراح

----------


## reda laby

ايمن خطاب 
كتروا الاحباب
وقفم ع الباب
لكن المفتاح
والقلب اهو داب
خف التقل علينا شوية
واتهنى بكل الاصحاب

----------


## reda laby

اخرج عن المعتاد
فالشعور بالامان الكاذب 
سبب يدفعنا الى عدم التغيير
ومحاولة القيام بشئ مختلف

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ايمن خطاب 
> كتروا الاحباب
> وقفم ع الباب
> لكن المفتاح
> والقلب اهو داب
> خف التقل علينا شوية
> واتهنى بكل الاصحاب


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 



سيبك من المفتاح يا عم رضا 
وتعالى اسكن معايا نجم الفضا 

ولو ع الأحباب وكل الأصحاب
هفتح لهم القاعه وكمان الباب





شاعــراً وفقـــدت قلـــمى ... 
فكـــيف أعــبر عــن ألـــمى

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> الأخت الفاضلة
> عاشقة النسيم
> 
> مية مية وتقدمى للأمام
> فى الصفوف الأولى
> 
> بس ياريت تسيبى البدرون


لما يبقا يسيب لنا دورفوق الارض
هومحتل العمارة كلها  :Sad: 

مش حسد ولا قر برضوو






















نق بس المرة  دية  :CHYTRY: 


.
.
.

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 
> 
> 
> 
> كله تمام .. وبالمستندات كمان 
> ...




صح كالعادة طبعا   :Wacko: 

هو فية حاجة ماثرة في النت الصاروخ دا   ::-s:

----------


## reda laby

يا عاشقة النسيم

بلاش النق
عشان صابنى
ومش عايز اتكلم

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> يا عاشقة النسيم
> 
> بلاش النق
> عشان صابنى
> ومش عايز اتكلم


طيب  :1:   :1: .
.
.

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> زهرة الياسمينا
> 
> تقدمى للامام وسيرى على بركة الله
> 
> 
> حل موفق


 استاذ رضا اشكرك جزيل الشكر
وانتظرنى غدا باذن الله فى المركز الاول بدل التانى..
لك منى كل الود والتقدير.. :f:

----------


## hanoaa

_الحمد لله أنا جيت و جاوبت فى المسابقتين

مش مهم الترتيب أنا عارفة إنى الأخير

بس المهم إنى جيت لأن المنتدى بجد وحشنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جداااااااااااااااااااااا_

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضــــــــــا 

اذكروا الله يذكركم 

وتم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى 

وياريت تذكر لنا رقم الحلقة فى كل مرة ولا تكتب ** حلقة اليوم **


جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
> 					
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة
> عاشقة النسيم
> 
> مية مية وتقدمى للأمام
> فى الصفوف الأولى
> 
> ...


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم 





أنا لو منك أروح اشتكي في لجنة الحريات

التابعة لنقابة الصحفيين .. عارفاها  

هناك همه هيقوموا باللازم 

وهيشجبوا وينددوا

وهيستنكرو 







وبرضه

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

هكسب  إن شاء الله 







في الحياة الإنسانية
البعض يمــــــر بــك
والبعض يمر منـــك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أيمن خطــاب
> 					
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 
> 
> ...





*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقه النسيم






خمســـــــه وخمـيســه وحصوه في عين 

اللي شاف إجابتي ولا صلاش ع النبي

    

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(  قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ 
وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ 
وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ 
وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ )

صدق الله العظيم 

    

ربنا يستر بجد 






لـو لـم تـكــــن الــحـيــــــــاة صــعـــــــــبـة
لما خـرجـنـا مِـن بُـطـون امـهـاتِـنـا نـبـكـي

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## nariman

*أستاذ رضا لابى ...مجهود مش جديد على حضرتك * 

*أيمن ...إيه النشاط ده كله* 

*انا مش بحسد وإنت عارف ...أنا بحقد بس*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هم هناك تبع  القمم العربية ؟؟؟ :gp:   :Boring:

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقه النسيم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





اللهم صلي وسلم علية
الصباع جة في عيني   ::nooo:: 
مش هعرف انق على اجابتك النهاردة   ::-s:

----------


## reda laby

الاب الحبيب
سيد جعيتم
آسف على تاخرى فى الرد عليك
ألف شكر على إتاحتك الفرصة لى فى تقديم هذه المسابقة
والتجاوب الرائع من الإخوة الأصدقاء الأعضاء

ولك منى عظيم شكرى وإمتنانى

----------


## reda laby

اخى الحبيب
اشرف المجاهد
وجودك فى المسابقى شئ يشرفنى
وكونى المصحح لورقة إجاباتك حاجة كبيرة


لك خالص تقديرى
مش بالنجوم
لأ بالدرجات

----------


## reda laby

أختى الحبيبة
هنوءة
البونبوناية

حلولك صحيحة 
وكنتى فين  إمبارح وقبله
مش عايز تدوين يوميات غياب

سامعة ؟

----------


## reda laby

عاشقة النسيم
يا سلام عليكى وإنتى بتبعتى الجوابات
والبوسته بقت نت 
بتكلفك كام دلوقتى ؟

إستمرى للأمام

----------


## reda laby

اعزائى
نقدم اليوم
الحلقة السادسة

من مسابقتنا

أحداث وأرقام
الذين توصلوا إلى الحل الصحيح
فى حلقة الأمس
هم

[frame="7 80"]أيمن خطاب
السواح
زهرة الياسمينا
دكتور مصطفى
عاصم أبو ندي
عاشقة النسيم
هنوءة
أشرف المجاهد
سيد جعيتم[/frame]

والحل كان

[frame="1 80"] عدد أولي العزم 
خمسة : نوح ، إبراهيم ، موسى ، عيسى ، محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
 عام ميلاد النبي صلى الله
عام الفيل
عام 571 م[/frame]

و سؤال اليوم
[frame="15 80"]متى لقب الصديق بالصديق ؟
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
في أي عام توفي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟[/frame]

مستنى الحلول
ربنا يوفقكم

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 



تم إرسال الرسالة 

وإجابة السؤالين 

يا ترى 

إيه الأخبار 

( ربنا يكفينا شر الحسد ) 




مـا أجـمـل أن يـبـكـي الإنـســـــان 
والـبـسـمـــــة عـلـى شـفـتــــــيــه 
وأن يضحـك والـدمـعـه في عينيه

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا .....

----------


## swaha

يا مغيث
اغثنا

مستنى الفرج

----------


## reda laby

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 
> 
> 
> 
> تم إرسال الرسالة 
> ...


أخى الحبيب
أيمن

الحسد دايماً من الحبايب
وعيونك حبايبك

مش كده ولا إيه ؟؟

داوم على المشاركات
أسعدتنا

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا .....


يا زهرة الياسمينا

بعلم الوصول ولا ؟
كله تمام
إطمنى

----------


## reda laby

الســــــــــواح

يا ماشى بين القاعات سواح
والرد فى الحلول فواح
تقدير كبير ليك يا حبيب
واليوم يقرب والنجاح صداح

سلام

----------


## reda laby

عاصم أبو ندي

الخير ليك ندا
والحل بيك بدا
والنجاح شدا
روح كيد العدا


عجبتك ؟ :king:

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]لا تغضب وتحكم فى أعصابك 
و تصرفاتك ورد فعلك تجاه الآخرين
وفكر مرتين قبل أن تنطق بأى كلمة
 قد تؤدى بك فى أقرب فرصة
 على قارعة الطريق[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

[frame="9 80"]أعظم شئ يملؤك بالسعادة 
على الإطلاق
عندما تقوم بشئ يعتبره الآخرون
ليس فى إمكانك القيام به[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

برافو 
عاشقة النسيم
لو كنتى جيتى من شوية
كنتى أخدتى لك كام بيت زجل
كان الوحى  فى اجمل لحظاته

بكرة بقى 
سلام

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> برافو 
> عاشقة النسيم
> لو كنتى جيتى من شوية
> كنتى أخدتى لك كام بيت زجل
> كان الوحى  فى اجمل لحظاته
> 
> بكرة بقى 
> سلام


منا عارفة ديما متاخرة   ::'(:   ::'(: 

في الانتظار بكرة   ::mazika2::

----------


## reda laby

> منا عارفة ديما متاخرة   
> 
> في الانتظار بكرة


كل تأخير
وفيه الخير 
 :good:  :good:  :good:

----------


## reda laby

برافو 
هنوءة
 :f: 
نجاح
دائم
 :y: 
بكرة
 :1: 
نلتقى
 :y:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا 

يارب تكون بخير والشرف لى أنا أن أكون مع أخ طيب مثلك احبه فى الله 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك وتم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى

جزاك الله خيرا 

واسألك الدعاء 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## drmustafa

أستاذ رضا 
ام إرسال الحل 
أفضل مشاركتكم دائما حتى ولو كنت متأخرا فى الإرسال

----------


## reda laby

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أخى الحبيب رضا 
> يارب تكون بخير والشرف لى أنا أن أكون مع أخ طيب مثلك احبه فى الله 
> وربنا يبارك لنا فيك وتم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى
> جزاك الله خيرا 
> واسألك الدعاء 
> ولا تنس ذكر الله*


لك خالص تقديرى ووودى 
لشخصكم الكريم
وكم هو عظيم شأنك بين الأصدقاء الأعضاء
إن الشرف لى فى إشتراك فى تلك المسابقة
والحديث معى

سلام

----------


## reda laby

drmustafa
حقيقى ياإخوانى الأفاضل
وحبايب قلبى
إنتم بتكسفونى بكلامكم الجميل ده
أنا إللى كسبت كتير
صداقة ناس محترمة ومثقفة ومؤدبة
حاجة غالية بجد

لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]السمك الميت فقط 
هو الذى ينساق مع التيار
بينما
السمك الحى فدائماً 
يستطيع السباحة ضد التيار[/frame]

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ رضا ... حضرتك تستحق كل التقدير والاحترام... وفى انتظار اسئلة اليوم...*

----------


## reda laby

[frame="1 80"]العفو
يجلب للإنسان السلام مع النفس
 والسلام مع العالم من حوله 
والسلامة فى العقل والصحة،
فى البدن والطهارة ، 
فى القلب والتحرر من امراض القلوب[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

> *جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ رضا ... حضرتك تستحق كل التقدير والاحترام... وفى انتظار اسئلة اليوم...*


[frame="4 80"]الله يكرم أصلك يا اختى العزيزة
أدام الله المحبة والمودة والصداقة بيننا
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى[/frame]

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> عاصم أبو ندي
> 
> الخير ليك ندا
> والحل بيك بدا
> والنجاح شدا
> روح كيد العدا
> 
> 
> عجبتك ؟


 :f2:  u عجبني قائلها
اللي شارب من نلها
وليل ونهار بيدعلها
ابو عبد الرحمن قنديلها 
الظاهر عدوة بيرم منتشرة اخي الحبيب ... بارك الله فيك ودمت لنا جامعا

----------


## reda laby

نقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة السابعة من مسابقتنا 
أحداث وأرقام
من توصلوا إلى الحل الصحيح 
هم

[frame="2 80"]أيمن خطاب
زهرة الياسمينا
السواح
عاصم أبوندي
عاشقة النسيم
هنوءة
أشرف المجاهد
دكتور مصطفى[/frame]
والحل كان

[frame="5 80"]لقب الصديق بالصديق 
في حادثة الإسراء والمعراج .
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
 توفي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فى عام 632م ـ 10 هـ .[/frame]
وسؤال اليوم
[frame="7 80"]ما السور التي بدأت بالحمد ؟
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
كم كان عمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حين توفيت أمه ؟[/frame]
متمنياً لكم وقتاً ممتعاً
فى إنتظار تلقى حلولكم 

وفقكم الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



ها ايه الاخبار النهارده 

برنجي كالعادة 

نقول ماشاء الله

صح





الحـــب فضــيلة الفضائــل 
بـه نعـلـو بـأنـفـسـنا عـن الـعـبـث والابـتـذال الـعـاطـفي 
ونـحـمــي عــقـولــنــا مــن الضــيـاع والتبعـثر الفكري

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل يا استاذنا العزيز.. ان شاء الله يكون صحيح..

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب 
أيمن خطاب
[frame="15 80"]كل يوم نكتب كلمات
نعشق فيها الإبتسامات
وردود صافية كلها ود
بينى وبينكم إتصالات 
مافيهاش أى لوم وعتاب
يزرع بينا غضب وان جاب
يبقى العفو الحلو جواب
حقانى يا أيمن خطاب ؟[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

[frame="5 80"]زيدى شوية رسايلك لينا
كل منايا تكونى زيينا 
أخت معانا و بتستنانا
إنتى يا زهرة الياسمينا[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

[frame="14 80"]تعد الجدية
من أعظم العادات التى يتحلى بها الناس 
لذا
إبدأ بتخطيط قواعدك وإعرف ما الذى تريده بالضبط 
وما العادات التى تود التخلص منها[/frame]

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> زيدى شوية رسايلك لينا
> كل منايا تكونى زيينا 
> أخت معانا و بتستنانا
> إنتى يا زهرة الياسمينا


 الله عليك بجد وعلى تشجيعك...
انت انسان رائع ...
بتجمعنا على حب الله ..
انا فرحانه لانى معاكم وفى مسابقتكم بحس بنشاط ..
وبعيد نفسى مرات ... وبستنى لقائكم ديما بفارغ الصبر ..
بتعلم منكم واقتبس اسلوبكم ورقتكم ومشاعركم ..
الله يحفظكم ويبارك فيك يا استاذ رضا...
ويجمعنا ان شاء الله فى اجمل صبحة بالجنة مع الانبياء والصالحيين..

----------


## reda laby

> الله عليك بجد وعلى تشجيعك...
> انت انسان رائع ...
> بتجمعنا على حب الله ..
> انا فرحانه لانى معاكم وفى مسابقتكم بحس بنشاط ..
> وبعيد نفسى مرات ... وبستنى لقائكم ديما بفارغ الصبر ..
> بتعلم منكم واقتبس اسلوبكم ورقتكم ومشاعركم ..
> الله يحفظكم ويبارك فيك يا استاذ رضا...
> ويجمعنا ان شاء الله فى اجمل صبحة بالجنة مع الانبياء والصالحيين..


إنتى أخت فاضلة
ويجب علينا الحفاظ على هذه الباقة الرائعة الجميلة
من الإخوة والأخوات الأفاضل 
جمعنا الله دوماً على حبه وطاعته
قولى آمين

----------


## reda laby

أخى العزيز
الســــــــــــــــــــواح

إنت دايماً مية مية
 :Bye2: 
إستمر

----------


## reda laby

أخى الفاضل

عاصم أبو ندى
 ::no3:: 
 ::no3:: 
 ::no3:: 

سلام

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا 

سلامى وتقديرى واحترامى لك ولكل من يذكر الله كثيرا 

واسألكم الدعاء 

تم الارسال وتقريبا كتبت رقم الحلقة ** 6 ** معذرة أخى الحبيب

وجزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## reda laby

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أخى الحبيب رضا 
> سلامى وتقديرى واحترامى لك ولكل من يذكر الله كثيرا 
> واسألكم الدعاء 
> تم الارسال وتقريبا كتبت رقم الحلقة ** 6 ** معذرة أخى الحبيب
> وجزاك الله خيرا 
> ولا تنس ذكر الله*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخى الحبيب
أشرف المجاهد

يكفينى شرف إستقبال رسالتك
وبدون المرور عليها
يكون الحل صحيحاً بإذن الله تعالى 

لك كل تقديرى وإعتزازى بصداقتك

----------


## reda laby

الأخت الفاضلة
عاشقة النسيم

تمام كله تمام
ومافيش كلام
إلا السلام  :Bounce:

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> الأخت الفاضلة
> عاشقة النسيم
> 
> تمام كله تمام
> ومافيش كلام
> إلا السلام



استاذ رضا

يكفينى شرف الاشتراك مع تلك الصحبة الطيبة
مجتمعين في الجنة ان شاء الله تعالى



.
.

----------


## reda laby

وأنا أشاركك الرأى فى تلك اللوحة المعبرة  الرائعة
يا عاشقة النسيم

----------


## reda laby

هنوءة
إنتى بتشتغلى فى أنهى مكتب بريد ؟
إجاباتك كلها مكتوبة بطريقة التلغراف 
ولا متسرعة فى إرسال الحلول ؟  :Plane: 

إطمئنى

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوءة
> إنتى بتشتغلى فى أنهى مكتب بريد ؟
> إجاباتك كلها مكتوبة بطريقة التلغراف 
> ولا متسرعة فى إرسال الحلول ؟ 
> 
> إطمئنى


_طب إيه غلط يعنى و لا صح

أنا أصلى دايما متأخرة فبجرى علشان ألحق أبعت الإجابات

يعنى علشان مابقاش المركز الأخير_

----------


## reda laby

> _طب إيه غلط يعنى و لا صح
> 
> أنا أصلى دايما متأخرة فبجرى علشان ألحق أبعت الإجابات
> 
> يعنى علشان مابقاش المركز الأخير_


مش ياقولك إطمئنى 
يبقى الحل صحيح
هو أسلوبى جديد عليكى ؟؟

 ::no3:: 
+
واحد

سلام

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى فى الله
نقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة الثامنة 
من مسابقتنا اليومية
أحداث وأرقام

حل حلقة الأمس
[frame="7 90"]السور التي بدأت بالحمد 
الفاتحة ـ الأنعام ـ الكهف ـ سبأ ـ فاطر .
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
 كان عمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حين توفيت أمه
أربع سنين .[/frame]
ومن توصلوا إلى الحل الصحيح

[frame="1 80"]أيمن خطاب
زهرة الياسمينا
عاصم ابوندى
أشرف المجاهد
عاشقة النسيم
هنوءة
( وهناك وقت كاف لتلقى لإجابات آخرين )[/frame]
وسؤال اليوم
[frame="14 90"]ما المقصود بالعسكران ؟
***
كم كان عمر علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه حين استشهد ؟[/frame]
نتمنى لكم وقتاً ممتعاً
فى معية الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى

من لم يرسل إجابة سؤال الأمس
يرسله 
ومعه إجابة سؤال اليوم
وفقكم الله

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*تم ارسال الحل استاذ رضا الان وتعود بخير وسلام ان شاء الله ...*

----------


## hanoaa

_الحمد لله جاوبت من بدرى

فى إنتظار عودتك يا أستاذ رضا علشان نطمن عليك_

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



أخى الحبيب رضا 

تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى 

ويارب تكونوا جميعا بخير وسعادة 

أسألكم الدعاء

بارك الله فيك 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله



لا اله الا الله ** محمد رسول الله 

*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / رضا
انا معكم أتابع وأرجو أن تعذرنى لعدم اشتراكى فى كل الحلقات لشدة إنشغالى ويكفينى أن المسابقة ناجحة والحمد لله . دمتم بخير

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً، ورزقاً طيباً، وعملاً متقبَّلاً


حفظك الله ورعاك 
دمت بخير

----------


## reda laby

> *تم ارسال الحل استاذ رضا الان وتعود بخير وسلام ان شاء الله ...*


عبيرك بيكفينا
إللى عايش فينا
فى نفَسنا وشهيقنا
وزفيرنا بيحيينا

----------


## reda laby

دكتور مصطفى
برنجى اليوم
وغداً ؟؟؟؟
الله اعلم إن كنت باحلم يا دى آر
الظروف قلبت الأخبار 
وانا فى انتظار 
على نار

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب

معلش تانى مرة
سيب المركز فى مرة
عشان تكون الكَرّة
مش دايمة عليك بالمرة
وتخلى العين الجامدة
باردة من بعد المرة
ماشى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## reda laby

هنوءة
نوءة
نوءة
نوءة
بونبوناية 
ناية
ناية
ناية

مبروك
وووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## reda laby

يا عاشقة
يا مارقة
يا زاعقة
فى صفوف إخواننا الناجحين
مبروك عليكى نقاطك بين الظاهرين
فى المراكز الأولى 
يا صلاة الزين

----------


## reda laby

يا بو ندى
شوف الندى
ع الفل ندى
والحل ندى
وقال لندى
الحل صحيح

----------


## reda laby

يا سواح
قبالك براح
بس يا نوّاح
ليه النواح
عارف الغلطات 
والخير صداح

----------


## reda laby

يا حبيب الكل يا جامد
فى الخير عنوانك صامد 
من مدة طويلة ولابِد  
إنت يا أشرف يا مجاهد

----------


## reda laby

[frame="1 80"]لابد لأى منا أن يعيش بدون لحظة ألم
لكن العبقرية تكمن فى أنه
كيف نستفيد من تلك اللحظة المؤلمة[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

نقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة التاسعة
من مسابقة
أحداث وأرقام
حل حلقة الأمس

[frame="4 90"]كان عُمر علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه حين استشهد    
 63 سنة .
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
 المقصود بالعسكران 
عرفة ومنى[/frame]
ومن توصلوا للحل الصحيح

[frame="7 80"]دكتور مصطفى
أيمن خطاب
هنوءة
عاشقة النسيم
زهرة الياسمينا
عاصم ابوندي
أشرف المجاهد
السواح[/frame]
وسؤال اليوم
[frame="15 80"]ما هو أول مسجد في الإسلام ؟
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
ما هي صلاة البردين ؟[/frame]

لكم خالص تحياتى ودعائى بتوفيق الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أيمن خطاب
> 
> معلش تانى مرة
> سيب المركز فى مرة
> عشان تكون الكَرّة
> مش دايمة عليك بالمرة
> وتخلى العين الجامدة
> باردة من بعد المرة
> ماشى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 



شنجي ولا برنجي كله محصل بعضه

إراري ولا حلنجــي كله هياخد وعده

ومين فينا حسناته هتبقى سبب سعده



وداعاً واللقاء غداً ... ولكـــن مثلما الأغـــراب
وبعد الفراق يا عمري سنخفي عشقنا والعذاب
أقول اليوم " وداعـــــاً " لنغلق بعدها الأبواب
ونعلن انتهاء الحلم .... برحيـــل أيمــن خطـاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*تم ارسال الحل وعودا حميدا استاذى العزيز... واشكرك جزيل الشكر على همساتك الطيبه اخى الغالى..*

----------


## reda laby

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 
> 
> 
> 
> شنجي ولا برنجي كله محصل بعضه
> ...


أخى الحبيب
 أيمن خطاب
عرف الأحباب
من غير لا جواب
ولا حتى عتاب
ولا ذكر اسباب
نكتب وتقول 
للصح أهو جاب

----------


## reda laby

> *تم ارسال الحل وعودا حميدا استاذى العزيز... واشكرك جزيل الشكر على همساتك الطيبه اخى الغالى..*


عظيم والله عظيم
زادك يا اختاه
الله من النعيم 
مازاد وفاض 

لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

عاصم ابوندي
الحل صحيح
وسر على بركة الله
وفقك الله لما فيه الخير دائماً

----------


## hanoaa

_حمدالله على السلامة يا أستاذ رضا_

----------


## reda laby

> _حمدالله على السلامة يا أستاذ رضا_


الله يسلمك من كل رضى
يا أختى الحبيبة الغالية
يا بونبوناية المنتدى 
حل موفق 
لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

عدت إلى قواعدك يا دكتور مصطفى ؟؟؟
مركزخامس 
معلش 
كل واحد على أد نفسه على السلالم 
ح نعيش زماننا وزمن غيرنا

----------


## reda laby

يا عاشقة النسيم
يا حارسة الأبواب 
ربنا يبعد عنك كل شر 
مركز سادس حتى الآن
حتى يأتى من يقدم حل اليوم

----------


## drmustafa

أستاذ رضا 
مانت عارف الظروف 
انما يهمنى المشاركة وبس مايهمنيش المراكز 

عاشقة النسيم
آسف جاوبت قبلك انهاردة ياترى حد حييجى بعدك

----------


## reda laby

> يهمنى المشاركة وبس 
> مايهمنيش المراكز


 من الناحية دى ماتسألنيش 
انا عارف كل حاجة


> عاشقة النسيم
> آسف جاوبت قبلك انهاردة ياترى حد حييجى بعدك


معلش 
لسه الساعات الجاية كتيرة
مين عالم ؟؟؟

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا سلامى وتقديرى لك ولجميع المشاركين معنا 

تم ارسال الاجابات بفضل الله 

وربنا يهدينا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*

----------


## reda laby

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخى الحبيب رضا سلامى وتقديرى لك ولجميع المشاركين معنا 
> 
> تم ارسال الاجابات بفضل الله 
> 
> وربنا يهدينا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه 
> 
> ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*


سلامك وصل
يا اخى يا عسل
والحل اتصل 
دليل ضد الكسل

سلام

----------


## reda laby

[frame="1 80"]درب نفسك عن طريق تنمية معرفتك 
وإضافة خبرات جديدة 
حتى يمكنك إستغلال الفرصة 
عندما تسنح لك[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى الأفاضل
أقدم لكم اليوم

الحلقة العاشرة
من مسابقة 

أحداث وأرقـام

حل حلقة الأمس
[frame="1 80"]أول مسجد في الإسلام 
مسجد قباء
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
 صلاة البردين 
هى صلاتا الفجر والعصر[/frame]
ومن توصلوا إلى الحل الصحيح
[frame="7 80"]أيمن خطاب   :king: 
السواح  
زهرة الياسمينا   :Bye:  
عاصم ابو ندي
دكتور مصطفى    :Cold: 
هنوءة
عاشقة النسيم   :gp: 
أشرف المجاهد[/frame]
وسؤال حلقة اليوم
[frame="15 90"]أين تقع الأعراف ؟
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
كم عدد غزوات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟[/frame]
أتمنى لكم وقتاً مفيداً
فى معية الله

سلام

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 



النهارده جاي بالظبط ع المعاد 

ويا بخت من للمعلومه استفاد

يا ترى إجابتي صح كالمعتاد

ولا غلط والأجوبه ما تنعــاد




لا تستحِ من إعطاء القليل
فإن الحرمــــــان اقل منه

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل يا اخويااا الغالى استاذ رضا وان شاء الله يكون صحيح...

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

المركز التالت  عارفة
 ::(:   ::(:

----------


## reda laby

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 
> 
> 
> 
> النهارده جاي بالظبط ع المعاد 
> ...


إمبارح كان ظروف
والنهاردة شوف
جى فى الميعاد
وقدمت المعروف
وحلولك يا صديقى
صح على المكشوف

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل يا اخويااا الغالى استاذ رضا وان شاء الله يكون صحيح...


طالما قدمتى المشيئة
يبقى كله تمام  :y: 
 :f2:

----------


## reda laby

> المركز التالت  عارفة


ومادام عرفتى بتسألى ليه ؟
 :hey:   :y:   :Omg:

----------


## reda laby

إيه يا عاصم
لا سلام
ولا كلام
ولا حتى 
واحد سبام  :Poster Spam: 

إيه يا عمنا  ::sh:: 
ماشى
كله تمام

----------


## reda laby

بونبوناية المنتدى
هنوءة 
 :Clown: 
وكله تمام
 ::stpd:: 
صح كده ؟
 :Nono: 
 :hey: 
سلام

----------


## hanoaa

> بونبوناية المنتدى
> هنوءة 
> 
> وكله تمام
> 
> صح كده ؟
> 
> 
> سلام


_ميرسى يا أستاذ رضا

ربنا يخليك لينا و يجمعنا فى الخير_

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الحبيب 
أشرف المجاهد
وصل المراد من رب العباد
والود بينا يا خى زاد
ربنا يجعل إيماننا فى قلوبنا
على مر الأيام خير زاد

----------


## reda laby

الســــــــــــــــــــواح

تمام
تمام
تمام
 :f2:

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  اخي ابو عبد الرحمن نعمت مساءً

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى
أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة الحادية عشرة
من مسابقة
أحداث وأرقام
حل حلقة الأمس 

[frame="1 90"]تقع الأعراف 
بين الجنة والنار .
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
 عدد غزوات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
27 غزوة [/frame]
ومن توصلوا للحل الصحيح
[frame="7 80"]أيمن خطاب   :mazika3: 
زهرة الياسمينا    :Cool: 
عاشقة النسيم   :X: 
عاصم أبو ندي  ::mm:: 
هنوءة  :Locked: 
أشرف المجاهد  :king: 
السواح  :Locked: 
[/frame]

وسؤال اليوم
[frame="14 80"]من هم الأنصار ؟
أين يوجد قبر النبي هود ؟[/frame]
وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا .. وان شاء الله يكون صحيح...........

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> إمبارح كان ظروف
> والنهاردة شوف
> جى فى الميعاد
> وقدمت المعروف
> وحلولك يا صديقى
> صح على المكشوف



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شوف يا صاحبي 

لا تقولي ع المكشــــوف ولا متغطي

زمان قالو عشان ما نعلا لازم نوطي

وأنا بقولك لاء إوعاك تسلم للقهر

واصبر ع البلا  يوم سنه او حتى شهر

وادعي ربنا يجيب الفرج من عنده 

وياريتك تكون ع القبله و متوضي [/poem]



أخبار الحل ايه 





كل شيء في الدنيا دي له تمن 

حتى الكفن !!

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا .. وان شاء الله يكون صحيح...........


أول الباعتين
وأكيد من الناجحين
ومن الفشل ناجين 
يازهرة الياسمين

----------


## reda laby

الحل طاب
والود داب
فى الألباب 
يا أيمن خطاب

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> أول الباعتين
> 
> وأكيد من الناجحين
> ومن الفشل ناجين 
> 
> يازهرة الياسمين


 ربنا ما يحرمنا منك يارب ... 
اشكرك .. ويجمعنا معاك على خير ان شاء الله ..
مسابقتك جميلة جدااا بتفكرنى باجمل ايامى ...
نشاطى وتفوقى فى دراستى والسؤال للمعرفه والثقافه..
  وطموحى وقوة ارادتى للوصول للهدف ...
جزاك الله خيرا اخوياااا الغااااالى .. :f2:

----------


## reda laby

الوقت براح
خد لك تفاح
رطّب الأنانى
وكون مرتاح
يا سواح
 :y:

----------


## reda laby

والله العظيم
وربنا العليم
إنتى مونسانا
يا عاشقة النسيم

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> والله العظيم
> وربنا العليم
> إنتى مونسانا
> يا عاشقة النسيم



استاذ رضا
ربنا يعزك يارب ويبارك فيك
تحياتى واحترامي

----------


## reda laby

منى ليكى يا صديقتى

----------


## reda laby

> علي فكرة النت مهنج تماما ورغم ذلك حرصت ان اشارك من اجل
> أن اظل متواجد في تلك الصحبة التي يعلم الله كم هي عزيزة علي 
> تحياتي لك اخي الفاضل


أخى العزيز
عاصم أبوندى
وده نفس شعورى ناحيتك
ربنا يديم المودة والمحبة بينا
ويؤكد حبنا فى طريقه 
سلام

----------


## reda laby

[frame="1 90"]تعد الجدية 
من أعظم العادات التى يتحلى بها الناس
لذا
إبدأ بتخطيط قواعدك وإعرف ما الذى تريده بالضبط
وما العادات التى تود التخلص منها[/frame]

----------


## hanoaa

_جيييييييييت متأخرة بس الحمد لله جاوبت_

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا

دمت بخير وسعادة 

تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى 

اذكروا اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## reda laby

هنوءة
بونبوناية المنتدى
أهم حاجة يا أختى العزيزة 
إنك تحلى وتشاركى فى المسابقة 
وتمـــــــام كله تمـــــــام

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب أشرف المجاهد

دمت بخير وسعادة 

تم الإستقبال بفضل الله تعالى 

اذكروا اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## reda laby

أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة الثانية عشرة
من مسابقة
أحـداث وأرقـــام

حل حلقة الأمس
[frame="6 80"] الأنصار 
هم الخزرج وهي قبيلة عربية من الأزد
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 
 يوجد قبر النبي هود 
في حضر موت [/frame]
ومن توصلوا للحل الصحيح
[frame="1 80"]زهرة الياسمينا  :4: 
أيمن خطاب  :Baby: 
السواح   :Afro: 
عاشقة النسيم   :Doh: 
عاصم ابو ندى   ::xx:: 
هنوءة  ::cop:: 
أشرف المجاهد    :Wacko: 
[/frame]
وسؤال حلقة اليوم
[frame="7 90"]كم عدد السور التي افتتحت بثلاث أحرف ؟

 ما هي السورة التي تسمى سورة المنافقين ؟[/frame]
متمنياً لكم وقتاً ممتعاً ومفيداً

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الحل طاب
> والود داب
> فى الألباب 
> يا أيمن خطاب



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 



طــاب لي ودك وبانت يا رضا نيتك 

وفرح قلبي لما شاف هنا مشاركتك

وطـــل النسيم بخفة دمك وصحبتك

تسلم لي عيونك وفي الله محـــبتك



ربنا يستر من عين اللي بالي بالك

اخبار الحل ايه  ..؟





قل لمن يحمل هماً .. إن همك لن يدوم 

مثلما تفنى السعادة هكذا تفنى الهموم

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/44.gif" border="inset,7,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أيمن خطاب
 قلبه الطيّاب 
للخير أوّاب
يبعت لى جواب
فحواه أعتاب 
صحبة أحباب
تهجر لى عذاب
من شوق دوّاب
والحل يا خلى 
قافيته آب آب [/poem]

----------


## reda laby

يا اختى العزيزة
عاشقة النسيم
هو التوقيت عندك متأخر أربعة وعشرين ساعة
يوم بأكلمه
دايماً تكتبى رقم الحلقة ناقص واحد
إحنا النهاردة فى الحلقة الثانية عشرة
خدى بالك لتكون الحلقات عندك ناقصة حلقة
شوفى وقوليلى 

سلام

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل ان شاء الله يكون صح.

----------


## reda laby

أخى عاصم
الود موصول 
والقلوب صديقة
خليك على طول
بسجية الخليقة

تمام

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

مستنية 

 :notme:    :notme:

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> يا اختى العزيزة
> عاشقة النسيم
> هو التوقيت عندك متأخر أربعة وعشرين ساعة
> يوم بأكلمه
> دايماً تكتبى رقم الحلقة ناقص واحد
> إحنا النهاردة فى الحلقة الثانية عشرة
> خدى بالك لتكون الحلقات عندك ناقصة حلقة
> شوفى وقوليلى 
> 
> سلام


انا مش فوت ولا حلقة 
يمكن العد غلط عندي
طيب الحل اخبارة اية ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## reda laby

أخى الغالى 
أشرف المجاهد
وفقك الله لما فيه الخير دائماً 
والمشاركة ولو بكلمة واحدة 
تحصد من خلالها الثواب الوفير 

رعاك الله

----------


## reda laby

زهرة الياسمينا
هو النت حكايته إيه معاكى 
بيعطل قبل المسابقة على طول ؟
هو ديانته إيه خبرينى 
إقرى عليه قرآن ورشى عليه مية جارية
وقوليلى النتيجة
ماتخافيش
النتيجة 
ناجحة ومنقولة للحلقة القادمة

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا .. الله يقويك ويوفقك لكل خير 

تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى 

وفى انتظار الأسئلة لقاعة التاريخ 

وربنا يجازيك خير ويجعل جهدك الطيب هذا فى ميزان حسناتك 

 وأكثر الله من أمثالك 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> زهرة الياسمينا
> هو النت حكايته إيه معاكى 
> بيعطل قبل المسابقة على طول ؟
> هو ديانته إيه خبرينى 
> إقرى عليه قرآن ورشى عليه مية جارية
> وقوليلى النتيجة
> ماتخافيش
> النتيجة 
> ناجحة ومنقولة للحلقة القادمة


والله ما عارفه ايه اللى بيحصل ... 
كمبيوترى موحد بالله ..
انا كتير حزينه... يا استاذ رضا .
باين عليا العين صابتنى خلاص اصلى بنت نظرة ههههه
الحمدلله ....ان الجواب صح..
شكرا يا استاذ رضا وربنا يستر على المسابقه التانيه...

----------


## reda laby

أختى الحبيبة
بونبوناية المنتدى
هنــــــــــوءة
 :good:   :good:   :good:   :good: 
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
 :Play Ball:  :Play Ball: 

بس كده 
مبروك

----------


## hanoaa

> أختى الحبيبة
> بونبوناية المنتدى
> هنــــــــــوءة
>    
> 
> 
> 
> بس كده 
> مبروك


*ميرسى يا أستاذ رضا*

----------


## reda laby

زهرة الياسمينا
غالية والله علينا
وجودك ده بيرضينا
وحلول دايماً ترضينا

----------


## reda laby

ياسواح
حمداً لله على السلامة
وحشتنا كتير وياما
من غير كلام وملامة
حلك ياللا السلامة
صحيح ما عليه غيامة

----------


## reda laby

[frame="1 80"]بالكلمة تصنع المعروف وتعطيه لأهله
يكفيك ان تقول كلمة طيبة لأسرتك أو لأخيك
أو لجيرانك أو زملائك أو من تقابلهم[/frame]

----------


## swaha

انا فى انتظارك مليت 
ياريت ياريت
ياريتنى عمرى ماحليت

باحاول اجاريك انت وايمن خطاب

----------


## reda laby

أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة الثالثة عشرة
من مسابقة
أحـــداث وأرقـــــــــام

حل حلقة الأمس
 عدد السور التي افتتحت بثلاث أحرف 
13 سورة
 السورة التي تسمى سورة المنافقين
التوبة .

ومن توصلوا للحل الصحيح

أيمن  خطاب
عاشقة النسيم
عاصم ابوندي
أشرف المجاهد
هنوءة
زهرة الياسمينا
السواح

وسؤال حلقة اليوم

ماهي السورة التي لا تحوي حرف الميم ؟

كم عدد أبواب النار ؟

متمنياً لكم خالص تحياتى وتوفيق من الله

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا .. الله يعطيك العافية 

تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله *

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

مساء الخير .... جميعا..
اليوم يا استاذ رضا الامن مستتب والحمدلله ..
وانتظرك بس يارب .. يبعد عنى العيون ...
..

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل وان شاء الله يكون صحيح...

----------


## reda laby

أخى العزيز
أشرف المجاهد
تم إستلام الرسالة
والحل والله فى حالة
مش محتاجة لقوالة
لأنك فى الإستحالة 
تكون غلطان ( يا رجالة )

----------


## reda laby

الســـــــــــــــــــواح

درجة تانية تكييف 

إيه رأيك ؟

----------


## reda laby

(خبر عاجل )
لقد هبط منذ دقائق قليلة 
حظ عاثر على صديقنا الحبيب 
أيمن خطاب
مما جعله يتوانى عن مركزه المفضل فى مسابقتنا 
وعلى كل من يتواجد فى صفحتنا 
تقديم المواساة لشخصه الكريم
برونزية

----------


## hanoaa

_جاوبت يا استاذ رضا و ممكن أكون فى المركز الرابع_

----------


## reda laby

زهرة الياسمينا
خليكى النهاردة عبير على جو القاعة 
موافقة مش كده 
مركز اول من بعد أيمن   :Thumbdown:

----------


## reda laby

> _جاوبت يا استاذ رضا و ممكن أكون فى المركز الرابع_


إيه رأيك فى الخامس ؟؟
كويس مش كده 
كويس
خلاص

----------


## hanoaa

> إيه رأيك فى الخامس ؟؟
> كويس مش كده 
> كويس
> خلاص


_يعنى حتى لو مش كويس

طالما منك يا أستاذ رضا أكيد هاكون سعيدة بيه أوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى_

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

متاخرة جدا

 :n:   ::(:   ::(:   :n:

----------


## reda laby

> _يعنى حتى لو مش كويس
> طالما منك يا أستاذ رضا أكيد هاكون سعيدة بيه أوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى_


النهاردة الحلقة 
الثالثة عشرة
مش الحادية عشرة
إيه ياإخوانا 
مش عايزين الأيام تمشى ولا إيه

----------


## reda laby

عاشقة النسيم
إيه رأيك فى الدور الأخير ؟
صحيح حر فى الصيف
 وبرد فى الشتا
بس برضه أهو لسه فى ناس ح تبعت 
من بعدك

----------


## hanoaa

> النهاردة الحلقة 
> الثالثة عشرة
> مش الحادية عشرة
> إيه ياإخوانا 
> مش عايزين الأيام تمشى ولا إيه


_ههههههههههههههه

كنت متأكده لما شوفتها إن حضرتك مش هاتعديها_

----------


## reda laby

متأخر ليه يا عاصم ؟
 :notme:  :notme: 
سماح المرة دى 
لكن حط ف علمك 
المرة الجاية لا ممكن
عشان حلك سليم
 ::p:  ::p:

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> متأخر ليه يا عاصم ؟
> 
> سماح المرة دى 
> لكن حط ف علمك 
> المرة الجاية لا ممكن
> عشان حلك سليم


   سماح المرة دي اخي الفاضل
كنت بشوف حسن شحاته عامل ايه ::$:

----------


## reda laby

اقدم حلقة اليوم من خارج المنزل 
أعذرونى لعدم تقديم بصورة معتادة

----------


## reda laby

السؤال الاول

ماهو الحج الاصغر ؟
السؤال الثانى

ما اعظم سورة فى القرآن الكريم ؟


وفقكم الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> (خبر عاجل )
> لقد هبط منذ دقائق قليلة 
> حظ عاثر على صديقنا الحبيب 
> أيمن خطاب
> مما جعله يتوانى عن مركزه المفضل فى مسابقتنا 
> وعلى كل من يتواجد فى صفحتنا 
> تقديم المواساة لشخصه الكريم
> برونزية




*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



سبحان الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

مزود الخدمه فصل مني فجأة 

قبل ميعاد المسابقه بثواني والله العظيم

زي ما يكون قاصد يديني البرونزية 

بس الحمد لله انه رجع اشتغل من تاني 

وعرفت ابعت حل النهارده في ميعاده 







مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## hazem3

بسم الله يا رب تكون العودة كويسة وخفيفة 

وتم الارسال

----------


## reda laby

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي
> 
> 
> 
> سبحان الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
> ...


ماتحاولش تقول اسباب
الجواب مظبوط يا احباب

ماتخافش يا ايمن خطاب

----------


## reda laby

> بسم الله يا رب تكون العودة كويسة وخفيفة 
> 
> وتم الارسال


حازم تلاتة
عودة حميدة يا كابتن   ::cop::   ::xx:: 

من أول يوم الاول
معلش يا ايمن
فى نفس الثانية
لكن انت اخدت الدرجة التانية  :Construction: 

المرة الجاية

----------


## reda laby

يابونبوناية 
الحل اسعدنى 
والمركز فاجئنى

مبروك

----------


## hazem3

> حازم تلاتة
> عودة حميدة يا كابتن
> 
> من أول يوم الاول
> معلش يا ايمن
> فى نفس الثانية
> لكن انت اخدت الدرجة التانية
> 
> المرة الجاية


معلش والله يا استاذي العزيز 

انا عارف انك زعلان مني بس والله ظروف ده حتي المسابقة في التاريخ مكنتش متابعها كويس 

بس وعد اني هلبد في المسابقتين المرات القادمة 

هو انا اقدر استغني؟


في رعاية الله

----------


## reda laby

عاصم ابو ندى
مية مية
ماشاء الله
متقدم فى المركز
ربنا يوفقك

----------


## hazem3

> يابونبوناية
> الحل اسعدنى
> والمركز فاجئنى
> 
> مبروك


يا هلا يا هلا بالاميرة المتوجة و البونبوناية مرة تانية في مسابقات استاذ رضا بنتقابل 

اكتشفت بجد ان مسابقات استاذي العزيز ليها رونقها الخاص وجوها الاسري الي مش بلاقيه في مكان تاني 

والف مبروك

----------


## reda laby

> معلش والله يا استاذي العزيز 
> 
> انا عارف انك زعلان مني بس والله ظروف ده حتي المسابقة في التاريخ مكنتش متابعها كويس 
> 
> بس وعد اني هلبد في المسابقتين المرات القادمة 
> 
> هو انا اقدر استغني؟
> 
> 
> في رعاية الله


ياحازم تلاتة
انت ماتعرفش انت ايه بالنسبة لى
اخ صغير محبوب
وقريب لقلبى 
ربنا يوفقك
ومستنيك على طول فى المسابقتين
وشكرا على تغيير ميعاد مسابقتك
وانا اللى خجلان منك 
لعدم إشتراكى فى مسابقتك
الحل صحيح

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب 
السواح
حلك تمام
والله حرام
تنسانى يا همام
تبقى الأخير
لغاية دلوقتى

إطمئن
لسه فى ناس تانية بتبعت

----------


## reda laby

> يا هلا يا هلا بالاميرة المتوجة و البونبوناية مرة تانية في مسابقات استاذ رضا بنتقابل 
> اكتشفت بجد ان مسابقات استاذي العزيز ليها رونقها الخاص وجوها الاسري الي مش بلاقيه في مكان تاني 
> والف مبروك


والله ياحازم

انت بكلامك ده أحرجيتنى خالص
حقيقى
وحشتنى اللمة بتاعتنا فى ليالى رمضان
وباذن الله  
ح ارجع الليالى ديه تانى على مدار السنة 
فى مواضيع ومسابقات

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

[frame="1 80"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا ربنا يحفظك من كل شر 


جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله* [/frame]

----------


## reda laby

> [frame="1 80"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أخى الحبيب رضا ربنا يحفظك من كل شر 
> جزاك الله خيرا 
> ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 
> لا اله الا الله 
> محمد رسول الله* [/frame]


أخى الحبيب
أشرف المجاهد
صلى على رسول الله
وزيد النبى صلاة
وقول
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيمتمام ؟

----------


## hanoaa

> يابونبوناية 
> الحل اسعدنى 
> والمركز فاجئنى
> 
> مبروك


*طب قولى مركز كام يا أستاذ رضا

علشان أفرح معاك*


> يا هلا يا هلا بالاميرة المتوجة و البونبوناية مرة تانية في مسابقات استاذ رضا بنتقابل 
> 
> اكتشفت بجد ان مسابقات استاذي العزيز ليها رونقها الخاص وجوها الاسري الي مش بلاقيه في مكان تاني 
> 
> والف مبروك


_إزيك يا حازم 

إنت واحشنا جداااااااااااااااا

إيه المذاكرة وخداك أوى كده

إبقى بس طمنا عليك من وقت للتانى_


> والله ياحازم
> 
> انت بكلامك ده أحرجيتنى خالص
> حقيقى
> وحشتنى اللمة بتاعتنا فى ليالى رمضان
> وباذن الله  
> ح ارجع الليالى ديه تانى على مدار السنة 
> فى مواضيع ومسابقات


*ياريت يا أستاذ رضا ترجع لنا الليالى الحلوة دى

و ترجع اللمة تانى*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل .... والله التاخير غصب عنى والله .... الحمدلله ..

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 

أستاذ رضا تم إرسال الحل 

ولو انى واخد على خاطرى 

كل الغيبة دى وماحدش سأل 

مع انى كنت باجى متأخر علشان ازود ترتيب اللى سبقونى

----------


## hazem3

> السلام عليكم
> 
> أستاذ رضا تم إرسال الحل
> 
> ولو انى واخد على خاطرى
> 
> كل الغيبة دى وماحدش سأل
> 
> مع انى كنت باجى متأخر علشان ازود ترتيب اللى سبقونى


والله يا استاذي العزيز ده اول يوم اشارك فيه 

ومكنتش اعرف  بجد ان حضرتك غايب 

لكن عودة حميدة 

ويارب ما تغيب عننا تاني

في رعاية الله

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

السلام عليكم .. تسمحولى اشترك معاكم ... ولا الوقت خلاص عدى .... وبشكرك استاذ حازم للدعوة...

----------


## hanoaa

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> أستاذ رضا تم إرسال الحل 
> 
> ولو انى واخد على خاطرى 
> 
> كل الغيبة دى وماحدش سأل 
> 
> مع انى كنت باجى متأخر علشان ازود ترتيب اللى سبقونى


*
يا خبر يا دكتور مصطفى

ليك حق تزعل

بجد أنا متأسفة

*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

لسة فية مكان لمتسابقة كانت تايهه  ؟؟؟

 ::(:   :n:

----------


## reda laby

بهجت الأباصيرى

فكر فى الحل مرة تانية
مستنى الفرصة 

سلام

----------


## reda laby

حازم تلاتة

أهلاً وسهلاً بالغالى
والله ورجعت لى ليالى 
من كام يوم كت على بالى
والحرف الناقص للقافية
مش غلطة منى ، يا دلالى
والله وبرنجى وفى العالى


عود حميد

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب

معلش المرة دى يا مينو 
عندنا ضيف ، نصبح كارمينه 
حازم  راجع وأهو سانن 
أسنانه وقواطعه ربى يعينه


هارد لك مركز تانى

----------


## reda laby

البونبوناية
هنوءة

مركز تالت وبرونزية
ماتحاولى تاخدى الفضية
علشان فى المرات الجاية
تمسكى فى الجايزة الذهبية


مبروك

----------


## reda laby

عاصم ابوندي

انا ح اشتكى للقمورة ندى
هاتها معاك كولى الأمر
مالك مش حاطط فى دماغك
مركز أول أو تانى فى النصر ؟


ماشى ؟؟؟

----------


## reda laby

السواح

ماشى ضد الريّاح
والفكر ما بقى مرتاح
مرات تبقى المتأخر 
وف مرة تكون دبّاح

إرسى لك على مرة

----------


## reda laby

أشرف المجاهد

منتظر منك كلام
يشفى النفس العليلة
فحواه تقى وسلام
ونفحات إيمانية جليلة


هنيئاً بالنجاح

----------


## reda laby

زهرة الياسمينا

سبعة والسابعة تابعة
للسادس وإللى قبليه
ليه دايماً تبقى قابعة
فى الآخر وتموتى فيه 


معلش ، خيرها فى غيرها

----------


## reda laby

د. مصطفى

ورجعت لى يا غالى 
من بعد طول غياب
 الصداقة رأس مالى 
ده إنت خيرة الأحباب

سلام

----------


## reda laby

عاشقة النسيم

التانى من بعد السابع 
والله ،، بقى فيه تقديم 
مش عاجبك تبقى الأولى ؟
خلاص إنسى التقييم


سلام

----------


## reda laby



----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى
المشاركون فى مسابقة
أحداث وأرقام
أتمنى من الله التوفيق حتى إكتمال الحلقات الثلاثين
وأن أحوز رضا الله ثم رضاكم
على ما نويت عليه ورجوته من المولى عز وجل
والنتيجة المستفادة من هذه المسابقة
نحن نجتهد فى البحث عن المعلومة لنقدمها 
نستفيد ونفيد الآخرين 
السادة الزوار للقاعة وللمسابقة
هذا بجانب 
روح المودة والإخاء والتفاعل المتواصل بيننا
علينا إذاً الحفاظ على ما وصلنا إليه 
من معلومة ، من صداقة ، من إخاء
وأن نتواصل ونتفاعل معاً 
وأن نرتقى بأسلوبنا وكياننا أعلى المراتب 
فى الحوار والنقاش 

و....لنا لقاء آخر فى القريب العاجل 
بشيئة الله تعالى

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لظروف طارئة 
أقدم لكم بشكل سريع وخاطف
الحلقة الخامسة عشرة 
من مسابقة

أحداث وأرقام 

( مع المتابعة الفورية )

السؤال الأول
ما المدة الزمنية  لخلافة أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه ؟

السؤال الثانى
فى أى مكان توفت  أم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

متمنياً لكم التوفيق

----------


## نــوران

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



انا اول مرة ادخل المسابقة و حابة اشترك معاكم


و ممكن اشوف شروط المسابقة و مواعيدها


و اتمنى اشارك و اقدم اجابات صحيحة ان شاء الله

----------


## hazem3

معلش اتاخرت اوي 


بس تم الارسال ويا رب صح؟

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> عاصم ابوندي
> 
> انا ح اشتكى للقمورة ندى
> هاتها معاك كولى الأمر
> مالك مش حاطط فى دماغك
> مركز أول أو تانى فى النصر ؟
> 
> 
> ماشى ؟؟؟


  السلام عليكم 
لقد حصلت علي المركز الذهبي 
معلومة وصحبة واصدقاء واحباء
وبعدذلك فرح بفائز نحتفل به 
تحياتي لك ولكل المتواجدون
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أيمن خطاب
> 
> معلش المرة دى يا مينو 
> عندنا ضيف ، نصبح كارمينه 
> حازم  راجع وأهو سانن 
> أسنانه وقواطعه ربى يعينه
> 
> 
> هارد لك مركز تانى



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 



حازم ينورنا وينور كل المسابقات 

وشرف ليا اكون الوصيف له 

تم ارسال الاجابات 

تحياتي العطرية





قل لمن يحمل هماً .. إن همك لن يدوم 

مثلما تفنى السعادة هكذا تفنى الهموم

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> انا اول مرة ادخل المسابقة و حابة اشترك معاكم
> و ممكن اشوف شروط المسابقة و مواعيدها
> و اتمنى اشارك و اقدم اجابات صحيحة ان شاء الله


أهلاً وسهلاً 
البرنسيسة
نوران

حمداً لله على سلامة العودة
الميعاد عرفتيه هو الثامنة مساءاً
وإبتدى فى حل الحلقات الباقية 
مين عالم ؟
ممكن تكونى الفائزة ولو الثالثة
ربنا قادر 
مش كده ولا إيه ؟؟؟

----------


## reda laby

> معلش اتاخرت اوي 
> بس تم الارسال ويا رب صح؟


بعودتك يا حازم
صدقنى 
أنا حاسس إنى فى مسابقة رمضان 
ماتسألونيش إذاى

 :f2: 
برنجى

----------


## reda laby

> السلام عليكم 
> لقد حصلت علي المركز الذهبي 
> معلومة وصحبة واصدقاء واحباء
> وبعدذلك فرح بفائز نحتفل به 
> تحياتي لك ولكل المتواجدون


ماشى يا عاصم
برضه ماجبتش ولى الأمر معاك

بلاش المرة دى
إوعى تتأخر تانى

كاتر بالفرنساوى ::mazika2::

----------


## reda laby

نورماندى 2 
يا سواح 
وإياك  تنسانى تانى 
خد ديه 
طرى على قلبك شوية  :Icecream:

----------


## hazem3

> بعودتك يا حازم
> صدقنى
> أنا حاسس إنى فى مسابقة رمضان
> ماتسألونيش إذاى


الله يخليك استاذي العزيز

وان شاء الله هنحاول نرجعها زي رمضان 

في رعاية الله

----------


## reda laby

مالك يا أيمن 
نفسك إنقطع من الجرى 
من أول الشهر
مش قادر تكمل المسيرة ولا إيه ؟ 
إوعى تقول  نت بطئ أو عين حسود 

برونزية

----------


## نــوران

ههههههههههههههههههه

و هو انا دايما حظي معاك كده يا استاذ رضا

ادخل في نص المسابقة بالظبط


انا يادوب اكتشفت متأخر اوي اني لازم ارسل الاجابة في بريدك كالمعتاد 


و طبعا اتأخرت جداااااا و الكل اكيد سبقني


بس ملحوقة اول مرة بس كده اتعلم النظام المتبع


و من بكرة ان شاء الله اسرع في ارسال الاجابة



اتمنى للجميع التوفيق


و نشوف مين اول المتسابقين الليلة

----------


## reda laby

البرنسيسة 
نوران

الله أكبر 
والحمد لله 

أهلاً وسهلاً بيكى يا غالية
وحشتينا وعلى بالنا على طول
خمسة وخميسة
بداية موفقة

----------


## reda laby

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> و هو انا دايما حظي معاك كده يا استاذ رضا
> ادخل في نص المسابقة بالظبط
> انا يادوب اكتشفت متأخر اوي اني لازم ارسل الاجابة في بريدك كالمعتاد 
> و طبعا اتأخرت جداااااا و الكل اكيد سبقني
> بس ملحوقة اول مرة بس كده اتعلم النظام المتبع
> و من بكرة ان شاء الله اسرع في ارسال الاجابة
> اتمنى للجميع التوفيق
> و نشوف مين اول المتسابقين الليلة


معلش 
نعدى النهاردة من الحساب والعقاب
من بكرة 
معايا (  ؟   ) وإياكى تتأخرى 
فينك يا أرشيف مان
تشوف لنا أيام الأسبوع 

رجع لنا ليالى رمضان

----------


## drmustafa

تم إرسال الحل 
متأخرا كالعادة 
ياترى بإجادة 
ولا .......

----------


## reda laby

دكتور مصطفى 
 :Robot:   :hey:   :Robot:   :X: 

فينك يا راجل
إكتب الترتيب زى ما عودتنا 

منتظرينك

----------


## نــوران

اهلالالا دكتور مصطفى  ازيك ؟


يعني حضرتك كمان معانا هنا بالمسابقة


ده شئ اسعدني جدا الحقيقة


و شكرا يا استاذ رضا على تشجيعك و زوق حضرتك

انا كمان  انتم كلكم وحشتوني جدااااا و اشتقت لموضوعاتكم و مسابقتك يا استاذنا


اليوم انا اخدت مركز خامس  <<< حلو مش وحش ما انا كنت تايهة

انا الاول رجعت لاول صفحة عشان اشوف اساسا شروط المسابقة

و بعد كده شفت الاسئلة و اكتشفت اني ابعت الاجابات 


كل ده اخد مني وقت


بس طمنوني كام واحد مشترك معانا تقريبا بالمسابقة هنا ؟؟؟


ما شاء الله مسابقة هايلة و جميلة جدا


ربنا يقويك يا استاذ رضا

----------


## hazem3

اهلا بحضرتك من تاني دكتور مصطفي


ومستنين البلوك نوت  المعتادة 

و ليكي وحشة بجد يا نوران عودة حميدة ومتقلقيش انا زيك اول يوم امبارح كان لية في المسابقة

----------


## reda laby

أهم حاجة يا نوران 
وجودك معانا 
 :good:   :Bounce:   :good:

----------


## drmustafa

ياهلا بيك وشكرا لك نوران .... نورت المسابقة 
شكرا لك حازم 
انا كمان لسة راجع امبارح يعد فترة غياب 

واعذرونى اذا ماعرفتش اشارك بانتظام 

الظروف الايام دى مش مساعدانى

----------


## reda laby

> اهلا بحضرتك من تاني دكتور مصطفي
> ومستنين البلوك نوت  المعتادة


معلش يا حازم
دكتور مصطفى إعتذر عن البلوك نوت 
عن اليوم
وغداّ وذلك لظروف طارئة




> ليكي وحشة بجد يا نوران عودة حميدة ومتقلقيش انا زيك اول يوم امبارح كان لية في المسابقة


والله إنتم الإتنين 
ليكم وحشة كبيرة
ومذاق خاص 
وتعامل خاص 
وكل شئ خاص
خلاص ؟

----------


## reda laby

البونبوناية السكرة
ليه النهاردة متاخرة
قولولى يا هلترى

أخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## نــوران

اهلا بيك يا حازم وحشتني اخبارك ايه ؟ ربنا يوفقك و يسعدك


اهلا دكتور مصطفى منورنا


يعني كمان جداد على المسابقة .... خير خير خير


 ان شاء الله ننتظم فيها لاني شايفاها مسابقة حلوة الحقيقة <<< البركة في الاستاذ رضا






> والله إنتم الإتنين 
> ليكم وحشة كبيرة
> ومذاق خاص 
> وتعامل خاص 
> وكل شئ خاص
> خلاص ؟



هههههههههههههههههه


ربنا يسعد قلبك يا استاذ رضا


و الله لك وحشة كبيرة جداااااااااا و لكلامك و تعليقاتك


و اتمنى بعد الكلام الحلو ده  اجيب نتيجة كويسة بعيد عن الافتكاسات

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا وعذرا للتاخير لقد كنت خارج المنزل .... ان شاء الله يكون الصحيح مهى العين صابتنى يا استاذ رضا ... بس ان شاء الله بعد يوم الاحد هعود تانى بنشاطى ...

----------


## reda laby

يا زهرة الياسمينا
تأخرك مش كل يوم
ميعاد غلق الدفتر مسموح لغاية بكرة قبل المغرب
بس مش معنى كده نفتحها ع البحرى 


موفقة

----------


## hanoaa

> البونبوناية السكرة
> ليه النهاردة متاخرة
> قولولى يا هلترى
> 
> أخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


_
أنا أقول لحضرتك

عادة يوم الجمعه برجع من بره على الساعة 8:30 او 9

هو ده السبب_

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

معذرة أخى الحبيب رضا 

التأخير لانشغالى فى العمل فى هذا الوقت وتبعا لضغط الشغل عندى 

ربنا يقويك ويبارك لنا فيك

*

----------


## reda laby

> _
> أنا أقول لحضرتك
> عادة يوم الجمعه برجع من بره على الساعة 8:30 او 9
> هو ده السبب_


قُبِلَت
 الأسباب والإعتذارات

 :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

من غير معذرة أخى الحبيب أشرف

التأخير لانشغالك فى العمل فى هذا الوقت وتبعا لضغط الشغل عندك
مقبول 
ربنا يقويك ويبارك لنا فيك

----------


## hanoaa

> قُبِلَت
>  الأسباب والإعتذارات


*ربنا يخليك لينا يا أستاذ رضا*

----------


## reda laby

أخرج عن المعتاد 
فالشعور بالأمان الكاذب
سبب يدفعنا إلى عدم التغير
ومحاولة القيام بشئ مختلف

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى
أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة السادسة عشر
من مسابقة
أحداث وأرقام

حل سؤال الأمس

[frame="1 80"]سنتين

الإبواء[/frame]
من توصلوا إلى الحل الصحيح

[frame="7 80"]حازم 3
السواح
أيمن خطاب
عاصم ابو ندى
نوران
د.مصطفى
هنوءة
زهرة الياسمينا
أشرف المجاهد[/frame]
سؤال حلقة اليوم
[frame="15 90"]كم عدد الملائكة الذين قاتلوا مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين في بدر ؟
 ما أخر سورة نزلت كاملة ؟[/frame]
وفقكم الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> مالك يا أيمن 
> نفسك إنقطع من الجرى 
> من أول الشهر
> مش قادر تكمل المسيرة ولا إيه ؟ 
> إوعى تقول  نت بطئ أو عين حسود 
> 
> برونزية


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



العين صابتني يا أستاذ رضا 



مش عارف من ايه 



تم الإرسال 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

يا أخ أيمن
مافيش شئ دايم 
الأيام دوارة 

معلش

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل .. ان شاء الله يكون صحيح ومكنش اتاخرت..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> يا أخ أيمن
> مافيش شئ دايم 
> الأيام دوارة 
> 
> معلش


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



مفيش حاجه بتبقى على حالها 

والدوام لله وحده



بس مفهمتش  

يعني انا صح ولا غلط 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل .. ان شاء الله يكون صحيح ومكنش اتاخرت..


 :f2: 
تمـــــــــــــــــامبونو بونو
 :f2:

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أيمـن خطـــاب 
ناجح ومنقول للحلقة القادمة

----------


## reda laby

بهجت الأباصيرى
كرر المحاولة
الموضوع مختلف تماماً 
عن ما أرسلته

توخى الحرص والإنتباه لما تكتبه وترسله

----------


## reda laby

أخى الفاضل

الشيخ كريم 
ألف مبروك وكل سنة وإنت طيب
مستنى ارسال الحلول

سلام

----------


## عزيز على القلب

أخى الحبيب
رضالابى
كنت أتمنى أن أواصل وأتابع المسابقة بتاعة حضرتك
لكن ظروفى مش مسامحة ولا موافقة مواعيد المسابقة

الجايات أكتر 

إلى لقاء

----------


## الشيخ كريم

اخى رضا
مش نافع التواصل بعد نزول نص الحلقات
يكفينى المتابعة عن بعد
والإستفادة  من المعلومات المعروضة
لك الف شكر على المجهود المبذول من حضرتك
رعاك الله وسدد خطاك
وجعل  أعمالك فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## reda laby

أخى العزيز
عاصم أبو ندى

تم إستقبال الحل
وكله تمام
وربنا يسعدك بالغالية المحروسة ندى وأختها
ربنا يوفقهم  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## reda laby

> اخى رضا
> مش نافع التواصل بعد نزول نص الحلقات
> يكفينى المتابعة عن بعد
> والإستفادة  من المعلومات المعروضة
> لك الف شكر على المجهود المبذول من حضرتك
> رعاك الله وسدد خطاك
> وجعل  أعمالك فى ميزان حسناتك


خلاص اخى  كريم
خيرها فى غيرها
المسابقات كتير
والحمد لله

مستنيك بإشتراكك فى المسابقات الموجودة دلوقتى فى قاعة المسابقات

----------


## reda laby

> أخى الحبيب
> رضالابى
> كنت أتمنى أن أواصل وأتابع المسابقة بتاعة حضرتك
> لكن ظروفى مش مسامحة ولا موافقة مواعيد المسابقة
> 
> الجايات أكتر 
> 
> إلى لقاء


ماشى 
 نعدى المرة دى  :W00t1: 
ربنا يوفقك فى شغلك

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا ... آمين على دعواتك الطيبة هذه وربنا يحقق لك كل ما تتمناه ان شاء الله ...

تم الارسال وللعلم السؤال الثانى به اختلاف بين أقوال العلماء وهذا ما اكتشفته بعد بحث 

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## نــوران

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


انا اليوم جاية قبل الميعاد و منتظرة السؤال

و ربنا يسهل ان شاء الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> انا اليوم جاية قبل الميعاد و منتظرة السؤال
> 
> و ربنا يسهل ان شاء الله



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران




منورة المسابقة  ومنورة الصحبة الجميلة 

وبسم الله ما شاء الله النت عندك شغال 

وموجوده قبل المسابقة 

<<< مش حسد ولا قر ولا نق

هههههههههههههههههههه

عموما لسه باقي ربع ساعه 

والساعه مبتكدبش







مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نــوران

هههههههههههههههههههه



طيب يا اخ ايمن اشتغلنا من اولها في الحسد  :: 


عارف لو النت قطع ولا الكهربا هارفع عليك قضية و اطالب بتعويض !!


ده انا غلبانة و لسة جديدة معاكم بالمسابقة يا مفتريين  ::(: 


الحقنا يا استاذ رضا


الساعة بخمسة جنيه و الحسابة بتحسب ههههههههههه

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يعتذر أستاذ رضا لظروف طارئة فى النت 

استأذنكم فى وضع السؤالين مبكراً حيث إننى مضطر للخروج

سؤالى اليوممن الذى رتب سور القرآن 
من جد المسيح ووالد النبى داوود ترسل الإجابات على البريد الخاص لأستاذ رضا وهو سيتابع بعد تصليح النت إن شاء الله 
مع تمنياتى بمسابقة سعيدة

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

وعليكم السلام.... تم ارسال الحل لاستاذ رضا وان شاء الله خير ويعود ... بكل خير والشكر موصول لدكتور مصطفى ..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى الحبيب
> أيمـن خطـــاب 
> ناجح ومنقول للحلقة القادمة



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



فــ الحلقــه ناجــح منقول

وفـ الصحبه كمان هنقول

يسلم لي حرفك يا الغالي

ويدوم لنا حبك على طول



يارب أنجح الحلقة دي كمان 

إيه الأخبار 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نــوران

شكرا يا دكتور مصطفى

و ياريت تسلم لنا على الاستاذ رضا


و منتظرينه ان شاء الله


تم ارسال الحل 


يا استاذ ايمن ممكن طلب لو سمحت


انا عاوزة الساعة دي اللي حضرتك نشرتها

ممكن الرابط لو سمحت ؟؟


و شكرا

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> طيب يا اخ ايمن اشتغلنا من اولها في الحسد 
> 
> 
> عارف لو النت قطع ولا الكهربا هارفع عليك قضية و اطالب بتعويض !!
> 
> ...





*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 



انا اللي غلبان والله .. حتى شوفي  أنا بعت متأخر 

كنت فاكر المسابقه هتنزل في معادها



واول مرة اتابع مسابقه من بعد رمضان

علشان ظروف وفاة ماما الله يرحمها 



وبعدين النق ده ليه ناسه ومعروفين 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ابقي اقري المعوذتين وآية الكرسي كل يوم

تحياتي العطرية 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> يعتذر أستاذ رضا لظروف طارئة فى النت 
> 
> استأذنكم فى وضع السؤالين مبكراً حيث إننى مضطر للخروج
> 
> سؤالى اليوممن الذى رتب سور القرآن 
> من جد المسيح ووالد النبى داوود ترسل الإجابات على البريد الخاص لأستاذ رضا وهو سيتابع بعد تصليح النت إن شاء الله 
> مع تمنياتى بمسابقة سعيدة



*



الأخ الفاضل ..  د. مصطفى 



تسلم ايد حضرتك على المتابعة الجميلة للمسابقة

وإن شاء الله الأستاذ رضا يرجع بالسلامة

وربنا يبارك لنا فيكم كلكم 

تحياتي العطرية






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وحشتونى 

وآسف جداً على عدم حضورى 
وذلك لظروف طارئة فى النت 
وبعد الإتصال بالشركة
تم عمل اللازم
وفعلاً أرسل خالص شكرى وتحياتى للعاملين بالشركة 
( بدون ذكر أسماء حتى لا تكون دعاية )


أهلاً وسهلاً بكم  
مرة ثانية

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> يا استاذ ايمن ممكن طلب لو سمحت
> 
> 
> انا عاوزة الساعة دي اللي حضرتك نشرتها
> 
> ممكن الرابط لو سمحت ؟؟
> 
> 
> و شكرا


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 




حضرتك تؤمري يا أستاذة نوران 

دي روابط الفلاش لأكتر من ساعه

بأكتر من شكل مختلف للتصميم 

فقط اضغطي على الرابط التالي

رابط رقم واحد .. هنااااا 

رابط رقم اثنين .. هناااااااا

رابط رقم ثلاثة .. هنااااا

رابط رقم اربعة .. هنااااااا

رابط رقم خمسة .. هناااااا

رابط رقم ستة .. هناااا






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

ونبدأ 
مع نسايم العبير
وزهرة الياسمينا
التى تبهرنى يومياً 
وجهدها المبذول فى إرسال الحل مبكراً
باين نفسها عال العال
لا شرب سجاير و جرى ورا الأوتوبيس ولا حاجة

 :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2: 

مش بانق
إيه ؟؟؟
فى حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## reda laby

مالك
يا أيمن 

من يوم ما جبت الساعات الحلوة بتاعتك 
وانت فى النازل
إديتها لنوران ليه ؟؟؟
عشان سرها الباتع ؟؟
معلش يا نوران  ::'(: 

حل صحيح
من غير تجريح

----------


## reda laby

قيدوا الأفراح
فى ليالى ملاح
وابدروا أملاح
فى عيون كلاح
من شان محبوبنا
عبده السواح

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,5,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/44.gif" border="inset,5,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نور +نور يبقم نوران
والحل صحيح بنكون فرحان
وضيافة عزيزة من طبع غريزة
أختنا الغالية إسمها نوران[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

أبو ندى 
إنت يابو ندى
الطل ندى
والخير ندا
والحل بدا
وبكرة غدا
باستناك
ونكيد عدا

----------


## reda laby

أشرف شئ إنك بتجاهد  :good: 
فى الكلمة النافعة وبتعاهد
على أصدق فعل وبتشاهد
أفعال الغير والكل مشاهد

----------


## نــوران

اولا الف الف الف الف شكر اخي الكريم / ايمن خطاب


روعة الساعات الله يكرمك


*/********/*

ثانيا الف الف الف حمد لله على السلامة يا استاذ رضا


ايه الكلام الحلو ده !!! انا شاكرة لك زوقك

ربنا يبارك فيك و يسعدك


و انا نور + نور = نـــوران

اخدت مركز تاني .... و قلبي كتير فرحان   :: 


و استعد للمسابقة التانية يا مسهل


لما ااروح اسبق الاخ ايمن ....  :: 


ما انا دلوقت معايا 6 ساعات بحالهم  


 ::

----------


## reda laby

[frame="1 80"]إذا وثقت فى قدرتك على التخلص من عادة 
مايجب أن تسلك سلوكاً يؤيد هذا المعتقد[/frame]

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

[quote=reda laby;1129663]ونبدأ 
مع نسايم العبير
وزهرة الياسمينا
التى تبهرنى يومياً 
وجهدها المبذول فى إرسال الحل مبكراً
باين نفسها عال العال
لا شرب سجاير و جرى ورا الأوتوبيس ولا حاجة

 :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2: 

مش بانق
إيه ؟؟؟
فى حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههه اجمل تعليق والله ..
متشكرة يا استاذ رضا .... 
وبعدين ان من اليوم خلاص عملت بنصيحتك..
والجهاز بقى تمام ..رقيته وكبرت عليه ..
والعين راحت من عندى والحمدلله ..
وكل يوم هكون ان شاء الله المركز الاول . :hey: 
يارب بس يبعد عننا العين ... والحساد..
هههههههه قول اللهم امين ..

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

استاذ رضا نحن بانتظار حضرتك لعل المانع خير ان شاء الله ...

----------


## نــوران

فين الاستاذ رضا ؟؟


نحن منتظرينه


عساه بخير ان شاء الله

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

ان شاء الله تاخيرك يا استاذ رضا  يكون خير عن جد قلقين على حضرتك....

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> فين الاستاذ رضا ؟؟
> 
> 
> نحن منتظرينه
> 
> 
> عساه بخير ان شاء الله


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 




أنا بحاول اتصل بالأستاذ رضا على الموبايل

لكن للأسف مش بيرد عليا 

إن شاء الله يكون بخير 

تحياتي



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ان شاء الله تاخيرك يا استاذ رضا  يكون خير عن جد قلقين على حضرتك....


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا



وانا كمان قلقت يا أستاذة زهرة الياسمين 

لانه مش اون لاين ولا بيرد ع الجوال

ان شاء الله نطمن عليه 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

[*


الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 




أنا بحاول اتصل بالأستاذ رضا على الموبايل

لكن للأسف مش بيرد عليا 

إن شاء الله يكون بخير 

تحياتي



لو سمحت يا استاذ ايمن حاول
 الاتصال تانى وطمنا عليه 
ان شاء الله خير ..
جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر تطمنا ..

*

----------


## نــوران

مساكم انوار و عبير الازهار


اهلا ياسمين واهلا بالاخ ايمن


كده انت قلقتنا يا اخ ايمن

هو احتمال يكون نايم مثلا و قافل الموبيل و الله اعلم

كلنا ساعات بنعمل كده


ان شاء الله يوصل بالسلامة و نطمن عليه

و كلنا منتظرينه

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> مساكم انوار و عبير الازهار
> 
> 
> اهلا ياسمين واهلا بالاخ ايمن
> 
> 
> كده انت قلقتنا يا اخ ايمن
> 
> هو احتمال يكون نايم مثلا و قافل الموبيل و الله اعلم
> ...


اهلا عزيزتى نوران ..
ان شاء الله خير ..ويطمنا استاذ ايمن..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [[B]  *
> ** لو سمحت يا استاذ ايمن حاول
>  الاتصال تانى وطمنا عليه 
> ان شاء الله خير ..
> جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر تطمنا ..
> 
> **
> *



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمين




ما هو أنا بتصل على طول اهو لغاية ما الجرس بيفصل

ومحدش بيرد .. وربنا يسهل ويرد ان شاء الله 

او حتى اي حد يطمنا عليه 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمين
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم ايمن.
وان شاء الله نطمن عليه ..
وان شاء الله خير ...
شكرا لحضرتك يا استاذ ايمن..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حلقة مسابقة اليوم 

نيابة عن الأستاذ رضا 



الأخوة والأخوات المحترمين والمحترمات 

تم الإتصال بالأستاذ رضا على الموبايل وهو بخير والحمد لله 

وهو يعتذر لكم نظراً لظروفه القهرية حيث أنه لازال بالعمل ،،


السؤال الأول 

ما هو ثاني مسجد صلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه الجمعه

السؤال الثاني 

ما المقصود بزي الرحم الكاشح

بالتوفيق للجميع 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

اولا الحمدلله ان استاذ رضا بخير .. وشكرا يا استاذ ايمن ..
جزاك الله خير .. :f: 
وتم ارسال الحل ...ان شاء الله يكون صحيح..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> مساكم انوار و عبير الازهار
> 
> 
> اهلا ياسمين واهلا بالاخ ايمن
> 
> 
> كده انت قلقتنا يا اخ ايمن
> 
> هو احتمال يكون نايم مثلا و قافل الموبيل و الله اعلم
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 




أسف بجد لو قلقتكم .. انا بس كنت عاوز اطمن زيكم 

عموما حصل خير والحمد لله ان الاستاذ رضا بخير

يلا جاوبي يا نوران ع المسابقة علشان تاخدي مركز 

عموما أنا جاوبت بس كده كده مش محسوب في الترتيب

انا متنازل ليكم النهارده

 وبالتوفيق للجميع 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نــوران

شكرا لك يا اخ ايمن


مرتان



مرة لانك طمنتنا على الاستاذ رضا <<<< المحتاس بالعمل لحد الان  :: 


و مرة لنشر السؤال 


*********** 

طيب انا حلينا السؤال انت ايه موقفك من التجنيد الليلة !!!

 ::

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> شكرا لك يا اخ ايمن
> 
> 
> مرتان
> 
> 
> 
> مرة لانك طمنتنا على الاستاذ رضا <<<< المحتاس بالعمل لحد الان 
> 
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 



العفو يا نوران .. احنا هنا كلنا اخوة في الله 

ويارب تدوم المحبة على طول




بالنسبة لموقفي من التجنيد 

فأنا معفي من الجيش أصلا 



هههههههههههههههههه

تحياتي



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يارب تكون بخير يا رضا ويوفقك فى عملك ان شاء الله 


جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اولا الحمدلله ان استاذ رضا بخير .. وشكرا يا استاذ ايمن ..
> جزاك الله خير ..
> وتم ارسال الحل ...ان شاء الله يكون صحيح..


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا




أهلا بيكي يا زهرة الياسمينا .. منورة 

وإن شاء الله يكون حلك صحيح

ومركزك متقدم كمان 

تحياتي 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة التاسعة عشر
من مسابقة

أحداث و أرقام

حل سؤال الأمس

[frame="1 90"]ثاني مسجد صلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه الجمعة 
 مسجد جواثا

 ذي الرحم الكاشح
 هو الرحم اللئيم الحقود الذي يُضمر العداوة في القلب[/frame]
ومن توصلوا للحل الصحيح
[frame="7 80"]أيمن خطاب
زهرة الياسمينا
نوران
عاشقة النسيم
هنوءة
عاصم
السواح
أشرف المجاهد[/frame]
وسؤال حلقة اليوم
[frame="15 10"] ما أول هدية أهديت إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة ؟

ما أول ما تكلم به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قدم المدينة ؟[/frame]
وفى إنتظار الحلول 
منكم يا أعزائى الكرام
وفقكم الله

----------


## swaha

عود حميد
ونفسى اكون الاول مرة كمان

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي




نورت المسابقة من جديد يا أستاذ رضا 

وتم ارسال الحل .. في انتظار الرد





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

مساء الخير جميعا ...
حمدلله على عودتك استاذ رضا ...
تم ارسال الحل .. وان شاء الله يكون صحيح...

----------


## reda laby

> عود حميد
> ونفسى اكون الاول مرة كمان


ومش ح نكسفك 
عشان مجهودك وسرعتك 
 :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اشكرك جدااا يا استاذ ايمن لذوقك الرقيق..**

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أيمن خطاب
ولك خالص تحياتى على مجهودك ومساعدتك لى 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## reda laby

أختى الحبيبة
زهرة الياسمينا

أنا مستنى تخلص الردود عشان 
أقعد وأستمتع بقراية ردودكم على غيابى
بالتوفيق
رعاكم الله وسدد خطاكم

----------


## reda laby

البرنسيسة 
نوران
ألف شكر على السؤال 
وده نابع من أصل طيب يا أخواتى 
إنتم بحق أفضل  جايزة حصلت عليها  :king: 
على المسابقة ديه   :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:

----------


## reda laby

البونبوناية
هنوءة

يا سلام على الحنية 
يا سلام ع الانسانية
م البونبوناية دية
وخدى الجايزة دى هية    :Eat:

----------


## reda laby

أخى الغالى
عاصم ابو ندى

متشكر جداً على سؤالك وتحياتك لى 
بسلامة العودة
لك عظيم شكرى وإمتنانى 
 :4:  :4:  :4:

----------


## swaha

> ومش ح نكسفك 
> عشان مجهودك وسرعتك


شكرا يا غالى
وحمد الله على السلامة

----------


## نــوران

اهلا بالاستاذ العزيز / رضا


منور و الله المسابقة و كلامك الطيب 

انت اخ عزيز و غالي عندنا كلنا


و الحمد لله اننا اطمنا عليك و الله يعينك على شغلك و مسابقاتك معانا

مساء الورد عليك و على كل المتسابقين الغالين


ياسمينة و اخونا سواح و هنوءة و اخ ايمن

----------


## reda laby

> اهلا بالاستاذ العزيز / رضا
> نور و الله المسابقة و كلامك الطيب 
> انت اخ عزيز و غالي عندنا كلنا
> و الحمد لله اننا اطمنا عليك و الله يعينك على شغلك و مسابقاتك معانا
> مساء الورد عليك و على كل المتسابقين الغالين
> ياسمينة و اخونا سواح و هنوءة و اخ ايمن


البرنسيسة
نوران
الإناء ينضح دائماً بما فيه
وكلامك  فسر معانيه
وماقدرش أزود أى كلمة عليه 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
لكى منى خالص تحياتى

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> أختى الحبيبة
> زهرة الياسمينا
> 
> أنا مستنى تخلص الردود عشان 
> أقعد وأستمتع بقراية ردودكم على غيابى
> بالتوفيق
> رعاكم الله وسدد خطاكم


استاذ رضا .. انت فعلا اخ غالى ..
المحبه والاخوة ..ديه نابعه من القلب..
والحمدلله انك بخير وديما يارب ..
والشكر عن جد موصول لاخونا الفاضل 
ايمن .. هو اللى طمنا عليك... 
عن جد انتم احلى صحبه جميلة..
اسال الله تعالى بان يجمعنى بكم 
فى الفردوس الاعلى ... ولو رحلت عنكم تذكرونى بالخير ..
سعيده جدااا بلمتكم وبحنانكم وحبكم ..
نوران وعاشقة النسيم وهنوءه 
وحنان وكل المتسابقين بجانب 
اخوانى الكرام ..احبكم فى الله..
دمت بكل الود والتقدير والمحبه 
والاحترام....يا اخى الغااالى ..

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا 

يارب تكون بخير وسعادة والله يقويك ويبارك لنا فيك 

جميل أن يكون بيننا محبة فى الله وصدق فى المشاعر ولقاء حول كلمة لا اله الا الله 

وربنا يهدينا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه 

جزاكم الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اشكرك جدااا يا استاذ ايمن لذوقك الرقيق..**


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا 




لا شكر على واجب أختي الفاضلة .. نحن هنا أخوة في الله 

وأعتذر من الأستاذ رضا بوضعي الأسئله رداً على طلبك 

ولكني وضعتها لأنني أعلم أنه كان مشغول وقتها باستقبال الحلول

وأردت أن أساعدك بسرعه لكي يكون لك نصيب في الحل المبكر

تحياتي العطرية





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى الحبيب
> أيمن خطاب
> ولك خالص تحياتى على مجهودك ومساعدتك لى



*



الأخ الفاضل .. أ. رضا لابي




ولك مني كل ود وتقدير وحب واحترام 

ويعلم الله كم أحبك أخي الغالي

تحياتي العطرية





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اهلا بالاستاذ العزيز / رضا
> 
> 
> منور و الله المسابقة و كلامك الطيب 
> 
> انت اخ عزيز و غالي عندنا كلنا
> 
> 
> و الحمد لله اننا اطمنا عليك و الله يعينك على شغلك و مسابقاتك معانا
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 




مساء الورد عليكي وعلى كل الاخوة والاخوات 

منورة المسابقة بوجودك يا نوران 

تحياتي العطرية  





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> استاذ رضا .. انت فعلا اخ غالى ..
> المحبه والاخوة ..ديه نابعه من القلب..
> والحمدلله انك بخير وديما يارب ..
> 
> والشكر عن جد موصول لاخونا الفاضل 
> ايمن .. هو اللى طمنا عليك... 
> 
> عن جد انتم احلى صحبه جميلة..
> اسال الله تعالى بان يجمعنى بكم 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا




قال صلى الله عليه وسلم 

(مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتعاطفهم وتراحمهم مثل الجسد الواحد
 إذا اشتكى منه شيء تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى )

رواه البخاري ومسلم وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

هكذا يصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طبيعة العلاقة القائمة بين المسلمين ومعالمها وأسسها
العلاقة قائمة على المودة والتعاطف والرحمة بينهم , أذلة على المؤمنين أعزة على الكافرين

أدام الله محبتنا في الله .. وأدام حرصنا وسؤالنا عن بعضنا 

تحياتي العطرية





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



حلقة الــيــــــــــــــوم 

نيابة عن الأستاذ رضا




الســـــؤال الأول

اذكر الحيوانات العشرة الموجودة في الجنة

* * * * * * *

الســــــؤال الثاني

أذكر وصف رغيبة الفجر


بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نــوران

السلام عليكم

احم احم


فين الاسئلة ؟؟؟  :: 

فينك يا استاذ رضا ؟؟

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم
> 
> احم احم
> 
> 
> فين الاسئلة ؟؟؟ 
> 
> فينك يا استاذ رضا ؟؟



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 




الأستاذ رضا لابي يعتذر منكم اليوم أيضاً 

لظــــــــــروف خارجه عن إرادته 

وتم وضع الأسئلة نيابة عنه

مع تمنايتنا بالتوفيق 

تحياتي





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نــوران

الف شكر اخ ايمن على التنويه

الحمد لله انك طمنتنا على الاستاذ رضا

و تم ارسال الحلول


و العشر حيوانات اغلبهم كتبتهم من دماغي و الله <<< عبقرية معملية فذة  :: 


اتمنى لكم جميعا التوفيق

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل ايمن ...
اسال الله تعالى بان يديم بينا الاخوة والمحبه فى الله.
ويجمعنا ان شاء الله فى الفردوس الاعلى مع الصالحين ..
وشكرا لك على المداومه والحرص فى تنزيل المسابقه ..
فى وقتها بدلا من استاذ رضا لانشغاله الله يعينه ويوفقه ..
انا جاوبت على سؤال واحد فقط لانى عرفته والتانى هسال 
فيه ان شاء الله واجاوبه..
مرة اخرى بشكرك واختلط عليا الامر ورديت فى المسابقه التانيه على حضرتك
 بدلا من هنا بعتذر...
بارك الله فيك يا استاذ ايمن..**

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف شكر اخ ايمن على التنويه
> 
> الحمد لله انك طمنتنا على الاستاذ رضا
> 
> و تم ارسال الحلول
> 
> 
> و العشر حيوانات اغلبهم كتبتهم من دماغي و الله <<< عبقرية معملية فذة 
> 
> ...





*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران




ايه العبقرية دي كلها يا نوران 

ده انتي عندك معلومات كتيره بقى

وشغاله الله ينور <<< 

مره من نفسي احسدكم بما اني خارج اللعبة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتي 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نــوران

اه شوية حسد جامدين يا اخ ايمن


يا متهنية يا حورية .... >> قاعد و متهني براحتك جاوبت و اخر روقان مممممممم

يا بخت من كان الاستاذ رضا صاحبه و بيميليه الاسئلة <<<< شوية افترى و ادعاءات كاذبة بالمرة خليها تولع  :: 


فينكم يا بنات تساعدوني ؟؟؟ الحكاية محتاجة شوية تركيز مع حورية و آدم  ::

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا .. ان شاء الله تكون بخير فى عملك 

وشكرا لأخى الحبيب أيمن خطاب على جهده ومساعدته وعطاؤه 

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناته ان شاء الله

تم ارسال الحل وان شاء الله يكون صواب خاصة السؤال الأول به أقاويل كثيرة والله أعلم ..


*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل ايمن ...
> اسال الله تعالى بان يديم بينا الاخوة والمحبه فى الله.
> ويجمعنا ان شاء الله فى الفردوس الاعلى مع الصالحين ..
> وشكرا لك على المداومه والحرص فى تنزيل المسابقه ..
> فى وقتها بدلا من استاذ رضا لانشغاله الله يعينه ويوفقه ..
> انا جاوبت على سؤال واحد فقط لانى عرفته والتانى هسال 
> فيه ان شاء الله واجاوبه..
> مرة اخرى بشكرك واختلط عليا الامر ورديت فى المسابقه التانيه على حضرتك
>  بدلا من هنا بعتذر...
> بارك الله فيك يا استاذ ايمن..**





*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا





أيها النبع الأصيل يسعدني ضوعُ عطرك ونور حروفك داماً  

فلتشعي وهجاً براقاً كلما طاب لك أن تكتبي وتعقبي 

كل الشكــر و التقديـــر لكلماتك الرقيقة 

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية



أغـار مـن كـلـمـاتـي حـيـنـمـا أُهـديـهـا لـك 

فـتُـعـجِـبُـك كـلـمـاتـي ولا اُعـجِـبُــــــك أنــا

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اه شوية حسد جامدين يا اخ ايمن
> 
> 
> يا متهنية يا حورية .... >> قاعد و متهني براحتك جاوبت و اخر روقان مممممممم
> 
> يا بخت من كان الاستاذ رضا صاحبه و بيميليه الاسئلة <<<< شوية افترى و ادعاءات كاذبة بالمرة خليها تولع 
> 
> 
> فينكم يا بنات تساعدوني ؟؟؟ الحكاية محتاجة شوية تركيز مع حورية و آدم




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 



دي ادعاءات كاذبة وانا بطالب بتوقيع اقسى العقوبة 

على الماثلة امامكم خلف شاشة الكمبيوتر 

حتى تكون عبرة لكل الحوريات

اللي عيونهم مدورات

ومأورات






عيني هتطلع عليييييييييه 

طااااااااااااااااااخ






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نيابة عن أستاذ رضا أقدم لكم حلقة اليوم من أحداث وأرقام 
 
السؤال الأول : ما اسم القوم الذين لقوا سيدنا إسماعيل عليه السلام ووالدته عند بئر زمزم 
السؤال الثانى : اذكر الاسم الآخر لبئر زمزم 
مع خالص أمنياتى بمسابقة سعيدة 
ترسل الحلول على البريد الخاص لأستاذ رضا

----------


## نــوران

ههههههههههه


اضحك الله سنك اخ ايمن




فين الاسئلة ؟؟؟ ولا نبتدي نحسد !!  ::

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> اضحك الله سنك اخ ايمن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فين الاسئلة ؟؟؟ ولا نبتدي نحسد !!



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران





منورة يا حوريــــــــــــــــــــه 

وربنا منورة .. ومدورة 

ههههههههههههههه

اتأخرت 10 دقائق بحالهم

كنت بره ولسه واصل 

ارحمونا شويه بقى 

عاوزين نكسب




تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا 

وطلعني الاول حتى لو مش الاول

علشان نعاقب نوران شويه 



هههههههههههههههههههه




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## hanoaa

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> نيابة عن أستاذ رضا أقدم لكم حلقة اليوم من أحداث وأرقام 
>  
> السؤال الأول : ما اسم القوم الذين لقوا سيدنا إسماعيل عليه السلام ووالدته عند بئر زمزم 
> السؤال الثانى : اذكر الاسم الآخر لبئر زمزم 
> مع خالص أمنياتى بمسابقة سعيدة 
> ترسل الحلول على البريد الخاص لأستاذ رضا


*
إزيك يا دكتور مصطفى

منورنا و كمان واحشنا

يا ترى أستاذ رضا أخباره إيه

و إيه إللى منعه عننا النهاردة

ياريت  تطمنا عليه*

----------


## swaha

سؤال حلقة اليوم
نيابة عن الاستاذ رضا
لظروف عمله
والتأخير هو السبب فيه
لسة مملينى السؤال

1
ماهى عاصمة الخلافة الاسلامية

2
اذكر السورة التى بسببها دمعت عين النجاشى ملك الحبشة
بالتوفيق

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



إن شاء الله  أ. رضا بخير وأنا تحدثت معه هاتفيا

ولكن سؤال الخلافة غير محدد في أي زمن 

وبالتالي فله أكثر من إجابة والله اعلم

والشكر موصول للاخ السواح

وتم ارسال الحل 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## swaha

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي
> 
> 
> 
> إن شاء الله  أ. رضا بخير وأنا تحدثت معه هاتفيا
> ...


والله يا أستاذ ايمن
انا سألته نفس السؤال
وواضح انه يقصد حاجه واحدة بس
انا فهمتها
عاصمة الخلافة ايام
الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفى
مجرد تسهيل للفاهمين
استاذ ايمن
ارق تحياتى

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> والله يا أستاذ ايمن
> انا سألته نفس السؤال
> وواضح انه يقصد حاجه واحدة بس
> انا فهمتها
> عاصمة الخلافة ايام
> الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفى
> مجرد تسهيل للفاهمين
> استاذ ايمن
> ارق تحياتى


يعني نعتمد الحل بانة في زمن الحجاج ؟؟؟

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

ياريت ياجماعة تطمنونا على اخبار الاستاذ رضا
لعل المانع خيرر يارب

----------


## swaha

حلقة اليوم
نيابة عن الاستاذ رضا
لظروف عمله



1

ماهو اول ربا ملغى فى الاسلام




2
من اول من صام يوم عاشوراء فى الاسلام

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



بسم الله ما شاء الله 

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 



تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم إلى بريد الاستاذ رضا 

والشكر موصول للأخ عبد الرحمن السواح

وفي انتظار الاطمئنان على أ. رضا

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

أقدم لكم اليوم
 الحلقة الرابعة والعشرون
من مسابقة
أحداث وأرقام

سؤال اليوم6ـ
[frame="1 80"]ما أول دار بنيت في مكة ؟

ما أول جبل وضع في الأرض ؟[/frame]
و
( من الغد سوف أعود
 وأكتب أسماء من توصلوا للحل الصحيح
وحل الحلقة السابقة
وهذا نظراً لظروف العمل الحتمية )
أعذرونى 


وفقكم الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 





نورت المنتدى والقاعة والمسابقة والله

كنا مفتقدين حضرتك جداااااااااااااااااا

والموضوع مكنش له طعم في غيابك 

عموماً .. تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم 

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب 
أيمن خطاب
الظروف قاتلة تحتم على المرء 
قطع ما تواصل على المرء فى يومياته
مما يجعله فى أسف شديد
وندم على هذه اللحظات الفائتة من حياته
لأنها تحرمه من أصدقاءه وأحبائه

فــ
عذراً 


 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:

----------


## reda laby

الأخت العزيزة
البرنسيسة نوران 

 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

نقول كله تمام ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن يكون 50%   :Banned2: 


معلش 
ليس كل ما يأمله المرء يدركه

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

[frame="1 80"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا 

الله يكون فى عونك والحال من بعضه الشغل تعب وارهاق 

ونقول الحمد لله احنا أحسن من غيرنا 

ولا تنس صيام الأيام التسع من ذى الحجة وفات يومين منهم وباقى سبع فاغتنموا صيامهم 

تم ارسال الحل بفضل الله تعالى 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله * [/frame]

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أشرف المجاهد

إطمن أخى أنا أصوم سنوياً تلك الأيام الأولى من شهر ذى الحجة 
وفقنا وقدرنا الله على المداومة فى هذه الإيمانيات وإياكم 


تمام كله تمام

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

استاذ رضا

الحمدلله على عودتك

عودا احمد واسعد واكرم وااجمل وووووو  ايمن وابراهيم   :2:

----------


## reda laby

عاشقة النسيم
أسعدك الله
وشكراً على كلامك الرقيق 


ألف ألف شكر

----------


## hanoaa

*أستاذ رضا

حمدالله على سلامة حضرتك

أفتقدنا حضرتك بشدة

و كل عام و حضرتك بألف خير

و لا تنسانا من صالح الدعاء*

----------


## reda laby

> *أستاذ رضا
> 
> حمدالله على سلامة حضرتك
> 
> أفتقدنا حضرتك بشدة
> 
> و كل عام و حضرتك بألف خير
> 
> و لا تنسانا من صالح الدعاء*


فى الحقيقة
أنا إللى إفتقدتكم  فى الأيام الماضية
لكن نعمل إيه وظروف العمل القاتلة 

كل سنة إنتى طيبة 
يا بونبوناية

 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> استاذ رضا
> 
> الحمدلله على عودتك
> 
> عودا احمد واسعد واكرم وااجمل وووووو  ايمن   وابراهيم



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم



يعني حتى في ردك مش سايباني في حالي

ارحمونا شوية بقى 



وربنا انا غلبان 




إلحقني يا استاذ رضا 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا ...
وكل عام وانتم طيبين والامة الاسلاميه بخير ونصر..
عودا حميداً استاذ رضا ...
افتقدناك جداااا .... الحمدلله ان حضرتك بخير..
وتم ارسال الحل .. ان شاء الله يكون صحيح ..
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## reda laby

يا زهرة الياسمينا
نفذت طلباتك 
أنا تحت أمرك 
وامر كل حبايبى فى المنتدى
وإنتم بالأخص


حل موفق بإذن الله

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> يا زهرة الياسمينا
> نفذت طلباتك 
> أنا تحت أمرك 
> وامر كل حبايبى فى المنتدى
> وإنتم بالأخص
> 
> 
> حل موفق بإذن الله


جزاك الله خيرا استاذ رضا ..
الامرلله وحده ....
ربنا يديم المحبه والاخوة والموده فى الله ..
مرة اخرى بشكرك جدااا على ذوقك اخى الغالى ...

----------


## reda laby

> جزاك الله خيرا استاذ رضا ..
> الامرلله وحده ....
> ربنا يديم المحبه والاخوة والموده فى الله ..
> مرة اخرى بشكرك جدااا على ذوقك اخى الغالى ...


لا شكر على واجب يا أختى العزيزة

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> عاشقة النسيم
> أسعدك الله
> وشكراً على كلامك الرقيق 
> 
> 
> ألف ألف شكر


اجمعين ان شاء الله

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم
> 
> 
> 
> يعني حتى في ردك مش سايباني في حالي
> ...



هو انا كنت قلت ايمن خطاب ؟؟؟  ::-s: 
انا بقي بقصد ايمن ابن عمى  :Biggrin:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> هو انا كنت قلت ايمن خطاب ؟؟؟ 
> انا بقي بقصد ايمن ابن عمى


*



الأخت  الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم



ما هو أيمن خطاب ده اسم الشهرة 

أنا اسمي في البطاقة 

( أيمن ابن عمي )

ههههههههههههه



كل سنة وانتي طيبة 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة الخامسة والعشرون
من مسابقة
أحداث وأرقام

سؤال اليوم

ما أول جيش خرج من المدينة بعد وفاة الرسول 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

كم عدد المواضيع التى أقسم الله بنفسه فى القرآن ؟
وفقكم الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم 

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا ..
تم ارسال الحل وان شاء الله يكون صحيح يا استاذ رضا ..
جزاك الله خيرا .. اخى الغالى ..
وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعااا..

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب
يوصل فى خطاب
لأغلى الأحباب
من تحت أبواب 
الخير كلمات
بتقول فى عتاب
خطى الأعتاب
وتقول ان تاب
العبد جواب 
عمله الحسنات


برافو عليك

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا 

تم الارسال بفضل الله 

سلامى وتقديرى واحترامى لكل المشاركين 

وربنا ينفعنا بما علمنا ان شاء الله تعالى 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله تعالى*

----------


## reda laby

زهر الياسمين
زغلل فى العين
لؤلؤ ولجين
عسجد  وأمين 
ع الخد الخال 
يلعب به الهوا
ويقول ان هوى
قلبك وان هوى
ع الارض ومال

الحل صحيح

----------


## reda laby

وانت يا أشرف
جهدك أحرف 
معنى يشرف
كل اعمالك
دايماً تدعى
ودايماً توصى
بكلام يهدى
الغير ده منالك


إبسط ياعم

----------


## reda laby

والأخت نوران
دايماً فى إيمان
من حلها وان كان
غلط تبعت تسكت
روح رياضية
برنسيساتية
ديموقراطية
والحل اليوم تبسط

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب الغالى رضا لابى  .. 

ما شاء الله عليك يا رضا وكيف ارد على كلماتك الجميلة مثلك ..... لسانك طيب مثلك يا اسكندرانى 

لن أرد على كلماتك الا بالدعاء لك بكل الخير والسعادة أنت وكل من حولك والمسلمين والمسلمات جميعا 

وربنا يجعلنى عند حسن ظنك بى ويغفر لنا ويرحمنا ويدخلنا الجنة برحمته الواسعة 

أسألكم الدعاء أخوانى وأخواتى فى الله 


وربنا يهدينا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه 

حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا 





ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت  الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم
> 
> 
> 
> ما هو أيمن خطاب ده اسم الشهرة 
> ...



الاخ القاضل الاستاذ ايمن
لي الشرف يافندم ان تكون ايمن ابن عمي 

بس للاسف ماليش ابن عم اسمة ايمن 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه




كل سنة وانت بالف خير وتميز

----------


## reda laby

يا بخت النسيم بيكى
عاشقاه وبيدعى ليكى 
بالخير يحوم حواليكى
ويقول الحل صحيح
إفرحى فرقى شربات
ع الإخوة والأخوات
الحلقة بسيطة يابنات
عناقيد النور تفاريح

----------


## reda laby

هنوءة يا بونبوناية
والنبى خليكى معايا
خلينى افرح  برسايلك
وتكون الجاية بدرى 
ولا تبقى دايماً وخرى
ماكنتش ديه عمايلك

والحل صحيح

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوءة يا بونبوناية
> والنبى خليكى معايا
> خلينى افرح  برسايلك
> وتكون الجاية بدرى 
> ولا تبقى دايماً وخرى
> ماكنتش ديه عمايلك
> 
> والحل صحيح


_ههههههههههههه

أنا كفايه عليا الكلمتين دول

بستناهم كل يوم

و بستنى بونبونايه بالذات

ميرسى يا أستاذ رضا_

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الاخ القاضل الاستاذ ايمن
> لي الشرف يافندم ان تكون ايمن ابن عمي 
> 
> بس للاسف ماليش ابن عم اسمة ايمن 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كل سنة وانت بالف خير وتميز



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم




الشرف لينا والله يا عاشقة النسيم 

وكل سنة وانتي دايما بخير وسعادة



ويارب دايماً متجمعين ع الخير 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

مساء الخير ... عندك تاخير يا استاذ رضا..... ننتظر حضرتك لعلى المانع خير ان شاء الله..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة السادسة والعشرون
من مسابقة
أحداث وأرقام

نيــــــــــــابة عن الأستاذ رضا

لظروف عمله

سؤال اليوم



1. من أول من أمر بتجويف المحاريب ؟

2.ما أول جيش خرج من المدينة بعد وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

؟
وفقكم الله

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 

وحشتونى كلكم 

أستاذ رضا متاخر ليه  خير 
ماتعودناش على كده

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> مساء الخير ... عندك تاخير يا استاذ رضا..... ننتظر حضرتك لعلى المانع خير ان شاء الله..



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا




الأستاذ رضا يعتذر لكم لظروف عمله 

وكل عام وأنتم بخير 

تحياتي 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## drmustafa

شكرا عزيزى أيمن على السؤال 

تم إرسال الحل إلى أستاذ رضا

كل سنة وانت كلكم طيبين

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> حشتونى كلكم 
> 
> أستاذ رضا متاخر ليه  خير 
> ماتعودناش على كده



*



الأخ الفاضل .. د. مصطفى



منورنا والله يا د. مصطفى 

وإن شاء الله على طول متجمعين

حتى لو خلصت المسابقة 

إن شاء الله على تواصل

والأستاذ رضا يعتذر لكم

لظروف عمله 

تحياتي 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> شكرا عزيزى أيمن على السؤال 
> 
> تم إرسال الحل إلى أستاذ رضا
> 
> كل سنة وانت كلكم طيبين


*



الأخ الفاضل .. د. مصطفى




إن شاء الله الحل صحيح يا د. مصطفى 

وبجد بجد أنا اللي بشكر حضرتك

لوجودك الجميل بينا 

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب

تحياتي 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا استاذ ايمن..
وعذرا لتاخرى لقد فصل النت ..
وتم ارسال الحل لاستاذ رضا...
وكل عام وحضرتك وكل اعضاء المنتدى بخير
وطيبيين عيد مبارك على الامة الاسلاميه .. :f:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> جزاك الله خيرا استاذ ايمن..
> وعذرا لتاخرى لقد فصل النت ..
> وتم ارسال الحل لاستاذ رضا...
> وكل عام وحضرتك وكل اعضاء المنتدى بخير
> وطيبيين عيد مبارك على الامة الاسلاميه ..


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا




لا عليك أختي الفاضلة .. وأهلا بك دائما 

وإن شاء الله يكون الحل صحيح 

وكل سنة وانتي طيبه 

وعيد سعيد 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا 

ربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله

----------


## hanoaa

> شكرا عزيزى أيمن على السؤال 
> 
> تم إرسال الحل إلى أستاذ رضا
> 
> كل سنة وانت كلكم طيبين


_دكتور مصطفى

حمدالله على سلامتك

كل سنه و حضرتك طيب_

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أيمن خطاب

ألف شكر على تلبية طلبى فى وقت الشدة 
الصديق وقت الشدة 
بل ريقك   :Icecream:

----------


## reda laby

drmustafa
قالوا فيه تقصير
منك يا كبير
وانت إللى قدير
بين المقامات
فين الأرشيف
كان جد لطيف
مش أبداً ضيف
فى التقديرات

----------


## reda laby

اخى الحبيب
أشرف 
 :BRAWA: 
 :BRAWA: 
 :BRAWA: 

بس خلاص

----------


## reda laby

الأخت العزيزة
زهرة الياسمينا

الحل صحيح
برافو عليكى
وانا باهديكى 
 :Baby2: 

ماشى؟؟؟

----------


## reda laby

البونبوناية
هنوءة

برافو  :Smart: 
برافو  ::mazika:: 
برافو  :Gun2: 
برافو   :Bicycle:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى الحبيب
> أيمن خطاب
> 
> ألف شكر على تلبية طلبى فى وقت الشدة 
> الصديق وقت الشدة 
> بل ريقك




*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي




برضه هتدفع فاتورة التلفون الدولي بتاعي



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يا استاذ رضا احنا مش مجرد اصدقاء

انا حسيت بيك من اول مشاركة لحضرتك بالمنتدى

يعني كانت مشاركاتك عددها ( 1 ) مشاركة 

وانا كنت بهديك من قلبي قصيدة شعرية 

يعني المحبه اللي بينها من قبل حتى ما نعرف بعض

وربنا يديم المعروف .. وكل سنه وحضرتك بخير





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

ربنا يديم عليكم الاخوة والصداقة 

ويتم نعمتة عليكم

ورب اخ لم تلدة امك

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ربنا يديم عليكم الاخوة والصداقة 
> 
> ويتم نعمتة عليكم
> 
> ورب اخ لم تلدة امك


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم




تعرفي يا عاشقة النسيم كلامك ده 

خلاني افتكر اول قصيده اهديتها

للأستاذ رضا لابي لما كان مسجل

في الاول باسم عبد الرحمن رضا


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وآدي أول يمين مني أنا = نكون مع بعض هنا سوا
***
ده مفيش أحلى من لمة الأحباب = تروي المحبة وتفرح الأصحاب
***
ويا عبد الرحمن يا ابن عم رضا = تعالى نحلم ونسكن نجم الفضا
***
ونحقق بإدينا أحلامنا = ونرسم طريق الحب لولادنا
***
مد إيديك يّلا فإيدي = ده لقاك هنا يوم عيدي 
***
نكتب حكايتنا فحدوتة مصرية =  ونغني هنا ويا الصحبجيه
***
نغني ونقول كمان موال = بسبحه وعمة عليهم شال
***
نقول مدد يا رسول الله  = أفديك بأهلي وروحي والحياه
***
ونصلي الفجر فركعتين = في مقام سيدنا الحسين 
***
ونلف ندور في الشوارع = نغني للنور اللي طالع 
***
ونقسم اللقمة والرغيف = وناكلها بعرقنا الشريف
***
ومتنساش حلمك وحلمي = نزرع ونعمر ونبني 
***
دي بلدنا غالية علينا = مهما حصل نشيلها بإدينا
***
يا مصر يا أم عيون سمر = حبك فقلبي لآخر العمر[/poem]

 يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 

فكرتيني بأيام جميلة يا عاشقة النسيم 

ربنا يديم علينا المحبة في الله 

تحياتي العطرية





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

أيمن 
إنت رجعتنى لأشهر فاتت جميلة
تعتبر من ذكرياتى المحفورة جوايا
صحيح عمرها قصير
لكن مداها كبير
ومعناها غزير
 وعميق 
وبيحفر جوايا كلام بارز
مش ممكن أى صدمات
 أو مفاجآت تمحيها
وتزيل أثرها 
شكراً لك

----------


## reda laby

[frame="1 80"]الفاشلون 
يلقون باللوم على الظروف المحيطة
أما الناجحون
يستيقظون باحثين عن ظروف ينشدونها 
فإذا لم يجدوها صنعوها بأنفسهم[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعزائى
أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة السابعة والعشرون
من مسابقة
أحداث وأرقام

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح 
أيمن خطاب
دكتور مصطفى
أشرف المجاهد
زهرة الياسمينا
هنوءة
عاشقة النسيم
سؤال اليوم
كم عدد الرسل المذكورة فى القرآن ؟
أين توفى بلال ؟
والله الموفق

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

مساء الخير ... عليكم جميعاا
جزاك الله خيرا استاذ رضا..
تم ارسال الحل وان شاء الله يكون صحيح..

----------


## reda laby

زهرة الياسمين
مين أدك مين
بين الناجحين
مش تانية لأ لا
أول الباعتين

----------


## reda laby

أيمن يا حبيب
دايماً بتجيب
نقط التصويب
من نت سريع
رهوان وعجيب

----------


## reda laby

انتى يا مثنى
كده ليكى الجنة
ولا تبعدى عنا
فى صداقة جنان
الحل صحيح
ولا فيه تباريح
منه وتصحيح
اختى يا نوران

----------


## reda laby

عاشقة الموضوع
وعجيبة فى النوع
يوم تبقى الأولى
وعشرات ممنوع

----------


## reda laby

بصراحة يا (نوءة)
رسايلك  مملوءة
بالحل الصاحى
بمفاصل ممزوءة
بتحبى تشاركى
ولا يوم تتعاركى
على مركز اول
يكفيكى تباركى

----------


## hanoaa

> بصراحة يا (نوءة)
> رسايلك  مملوءة
> بالحل الصاحى
> بمفاصل ممزوءة
> بتحبى تشاركى
> ولا يوم تتعاركى
> على مركز اول
> يكفيكى تباركى


_ههههههههههه

ماشى يا استاذ رضا

أنا كده راضيه و مرضيه

و بوجودى معاكم متهنيه

و هافضل كده مستنيه

لحد ماأقول مبروك للأول أو الأولانيه

_

----------


## reda laby

> _
> ماشى يا استاذ رضا
> أنا كده راضيه و مرضيه
> و بوجودى معاكم متهنيه
> و هافضل كده مستنيه
> لحد ماأقول مبروك للأول أو الأولانيه
> 
> _


يا سلام ع الرباعية
المكسورة المعفية 
م القوانين الشعرية
علشان منك يا شقية

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا .. باقى أيام على يوم عرفه فلنستعد له وكل عيد اضحى أنت بخير وسعادة ........

تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى 

وربنا يوفق جميع المشاركين لما يحبه ويرضاه 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله وصيام يوم عرفه 

كل عام أنتم بخير*

----------


## reda laby

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخى الحبيب رضا .. باقى أيام على يوم عرفه فلنستعد له وكل عيد اضحى أنت بخير وسعادة ........
> 
> تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى 
> 
> وربنا يوفق جميع المشاركين لما يحبه ويرضاه 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا 
> ...


إطمئن اخى الحبيب
أشرف
كل ما قلته من تنويهات دينية
هنا فى القلب  مكتوبة 
وللتنفيذ محسوبة ومستنية

تقبل الله منا ومنكم 
كل سنة وإنت طيب

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعزائى
أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة الثامنة والعشرون
من مسابقة
أحـداث وأرقـــام

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح
زهرة الياسمينا
أيمن خطاب
نوران
عاشقة النسيم
هنوءة
أشرف المجاهد

وكان الحل 

عبدالرحمن بن إبى بكر
عبدالله بن مسعود

سؤال اليوم

في أي الغزوات أسرت الشيماء أخت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الرضاعة ؟


كم عدد الملائكة الذين قاتلوا مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين في بدر ؟
وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير
وتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## hanoaa

> يا سلام ع الرباعية
> المكسورة المعفية 
> م القوانين الشعرية
> علشان منك يا شقية


_رباعيه مكسورة

هههههه

ماهى من بونبونايه شقيه

على بالك دايما جيه

و ردودك ليها هديه

و أهى دايما مستنيه_

----------


## reda laby

> _
> ماهى من بونبونايه شقيه
> على بالك دايما جيه
> و ردودك ليها هديه
> و أهى دايما مستنيه_


بقينا نتكلم بأسلوب
المعلقات الشعرية
والله ورجعنا لزماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


برافو هنو 

سلام

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب

 :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye: 
وبعدين
 :Hug2:  :Hug2:  :Hug2:  :Hug2: 
ثم
 :Console:  :Console:  :Console: 
وفى النهاية
 :Plane:

----------


## reda laby

نور                ان
 :Bounce: 

 :Banned2: 

 :Wacko: 

خلاص ؟؟؟
وصلت الرسالة

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

مساء الخير ... عذرا للتاخير ..

وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير ..يا اجمل صحبه فى الله..
وتم ارسال الحل .. لاخونا الغالى استاذ رضا..

----------


## reda laby

يازهرة الياسمينا
تمام يا فندم
كله مية مية
كل سنة وانتى طيبة

----------


## reda laby

يا عاشقة النسيم

كل سنة وانتى طيبة
برافو 
باقى حلقتين
ربنا الموفق

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا 

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية وما يحرمنا من عطائك الطيب هذا 

الحل فى الطريق ان شاء الله تعالى .... 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 

محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أيمن 
> إنت رجعتنى لأشهر فاتت جميلة
> تعتبر من ذكرياتى المحفورة جوايا
> صحيح عمرها قصير
> لكن مداها كبير
> ومعناها غزير
>  وعميق 
> وبيحفر جوايا كلام بارز
> مش ممكن أى صدمات
> ...




*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي








إن الصداقة من الصدق وهي صدق في المشاعر والاحاسيس بين شخصين مصحوبه بالعطاء الغير منتهي 

والصداقة رابطة إنسانية جميلة تزيد حياتنا بهاءا وعطرا والحياة بدونها صعبة وقاسية كصحراء جرداء.... 

والصديق من صدقك...، ووقف معك وقت الشدة والمحنة قبل الرخاء 

وفي رأيي فالصداقة الحقيقية المنزهة عن الغرض هي أسمى معاني الحب

ومن المؤكد أن المحبة والصداقة في الله هي الصداقة الحقيقية والتي تبِقى على مر الزمان

فدمت صديقي أ. رضا ... 

تحياتي العطرية





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أيمن يا حبيب
> دايماً بتجيب
> نقط التصويب
> من نت سريع
> رهوان وعجيب




*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي






ما هو كلامكم ده اللي جايبنا ورا 

عاجبك امبارح ابعت المسابقتين

آخر واحد 



يعني اعمل ايه طيب علشان ترتاحو

سرعة النت هنا والله طبيعيه

انتوا اللي عندكم النت في مصر وحش

انا ذنبي ايه بقى في ده كله 



عموما ولا يهمك .. انا عارف ان قلبك ابيض

ومش تقصد تحسد ولا تقر زي ناس 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتي العطرية 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أيمن خطاب
> 
> 
> وبعدين
> 
> ثم
> 
> وفى النهاية




*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي






الأولة يعني 
ازيك يا مراحب




التانيه بتقول 
وحشني يا اجدع صاحب




التالته متزعلش ع المسابقه 
بكره الخير هيكون لك مرابط




الرابعه في امان الله 



شوفت انا حلو ازاي 

وبفهمك من نظرة عين 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

إنت كده لسان حالى 
إللى بيقولصديقك من صدقك وصدّقك

----------


## نــوران

والله ما فهمت رسالتك يا استاذ رضا


انت عارف لما الافتكاسات  تسيطر على دماغ الواحد  :: 

خليها في سرك مش عاوزة انصدم عشان خاطري هههههههههه


فين اسئلة اليوم خلينا نفتكس كمان شوية الليلة

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> والله ما فهمت رسالتك يا استاذ رضا
> 
> 
> انت عارف لما الافتكاسات  تسيطر على دماغ الواحد 
> 
> خليها في سرك مش عاوزة انصدم عشان خاطري هههههههههه
> 
> 
> فين اسئلة اليوم خلينا نفتكس كمان شوية الليلة




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 




هذه هي أسئلة اليوم من مسابقة أحداث وأرقام 

ولكن الأستاذ رضا وضعها في المسابقة الأخرى

بالطبع فإنه لم ينتبه .. كان الله في عونه 

أنا قلت أسهل عليكم علشان السرعه

وأحطها انا هنا نيابة عنه 

تحياتي







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعزائى
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة التاسعة والعشرون
من مسابقة
أحداث وأرقام

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح لحلقة الأمس

هنوءة
أيمن خطاب
نوران
زهرة الياسمينا
عاشقة النسيم
أشرف المجاهد
عاصم ابوندى

سؤال اليوم

الخطبة التي لا تبدأ بالبسملة وحمد الله ماذا تسمى ؟

 ما أطول رحلة في تاريخ البشر ؟

وفقكم الله

وإلى اللقاء 
غداً
مع 
الحلقة الأخيرة

ملحوظة هامة
رجاء إرسال الحل  سريعاً بعد عرض الحلقة مباشرة ولمدة ساعتين
وفى حالة ثبوت رؤية عيدالأضحى
سوف أعلن نتيجة المسابقة 
(دون إنتظار الحلول ممن لم يرسلوا الحل بعد الحلقة مباشرة )







مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

خيرا ان شاء الله أخى الحبيب رضـــــــــا أنا راجع الشغل باقى كتير على عرض أسئلة الخير ولا ايه ؟؟؟

يارب تكون بخير وسعادة انت وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات 

دقائق وراجع الشغل وربنا يسهل بقى 

وربنا يوعدنا الجنة ويدخلنا الجنة برحمته الواسعة 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 

ولا تنسووا صيام يوم عرفه .. يكفر سنة ماضية وسنة قادمة ان شاء الله تعالى 

ولا تنسووا ذكر الله*

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعزائى
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة التاسعة والعشرون
من مسابقة
أحداث وأرقام

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح لحلقة الأمس

هنوءة
أيمن خطاب
نوران
زهرة الياسمينا
عاشقة النسيم
أشرف المجاهد
عاصم ابوندى

سؤال اليوم

الخطبة التي لا تبدأ بالبسملة وحمد الله ماذا تسمى ؟

 ما أطول رحلة في تاريخ البشر ؟

وفقكم الله

وإلى اللقاء 
غداً
مع 
الحلقة الأخيرة

ملحوظة هامة
رجاء إرسال الحل  سريعاً بعد عرض الحلقة مباشرة ولمدة ساعتين
وفى حالة ثبوت رؤية عيدالأضحى
سوف أعلن نتيجة المسابقة 
(دون إنتظار الحلول ممن لم يرسلوا الحل بعد الحلقة مباشرة )

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لا تنس ذكر الله والتحميد والتهليل وتم الارسال بفضل الله

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الحبيب رضا ويارب تكون بخير وسعادة*

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أشرف

رعاك الله وتقبل منك صالح الأعمال

----------


## reda laby

أختى الفاضلة
نوران

لكى منى عظيم شكرى وإمتنانى 
والدعاء بالتوفيق فى حياتك
وعيد أضحى سعيد

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أيمن
أنا أخدتها بسرعة cut  وجريت عملتها past  

شكراً أخى الفاضل

----------


## reda laby

إيه يا أيمن
ماتتبلش فى بقك فولة

آآآآآآآآآآآآآه منك

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى الحبيب
> أيمن
> أنا أخدتها بسرعة cut  وجريت عملتها past  
> 
> شكراً أخى الفاضل



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



أنا وانت واحد يا استاذ  رضا

وانا قلت تلاقي حضرتك مشغول

والنت مش سريع اوي يعني

فقلت اساعد حضرتك 

واحط المسابقة انا هنا 

وربنا يديم المحبة على طول

وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> إيه يا أيمن
> ماتتبلش فى بقك فولة
> 
> آآآآآآآآآآآآآه منك



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي




قدرك بقى هتعمل ايه 

هههههههههههههه




اخبار الحل بتاعي ايه بقى

المفروض تصرف ليا علاوة 

5 درجات ع الماشي كده



علشان مجهودي وسرعتي 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

كلها
 أربعة وعشرين ساعة
وتعلن 
النتيجة النهائية للمسابقتين
وتزف
 التقييمات للفائزين الثلاثة

ونقول 
كل سنة وإنتم طيبين

----------


## hanoaa

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أعزائى
> أقدم لكم اليوم 
> الحلقة التاسعة والعشرون
> من مسابقة
> أحداث وأرقام
> 
> من توصلوا للحل الصحيح لحلقة الأمس
> 
> ...


*ثبوت رؤية عيد الأضحى إزاى يعنى يا استاذ رضا

هو مش العيد يوم الإثنين إن شاء الله

و لا هما رجعوا فى كلامهم*

----------


## reda laby

يا هنوءة
إللى أخرك المسابقة المتينة
مش كده ؟؟؟؟
أنا متابعك وعارفك 
هانت خلاص
وتروحى وتيجى براحتك بين القاعات

----------


## reda laby

> *ثبوت رؤية عيد الأضحى إزاى يعنى يا استاذ رضا
> 
> هو مش العيد يوم الإثنين إن شاء الله
> 
> و لا هما رجعوا فى كلامهم*


أنا عامل إحتمال
السعودية بتلعب بالوطن العربى
شئ مش جديد

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *ثبوت رؤية عيد الأضحى إزاى يعنى يا استاذ رضا
> 
> هو مش العيد يوم الإثنين إن شاء الله
> 
> و لا هما رجعوا فى كلامهم*



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. هنوءة






هههههههههههههههههههه 


ربنا يسعدك يا هنوءة 

والله لسه بضحك 

هههههههههههههههههه





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أنا عامل إحتمال
> السعودية بتلعب بالوطن العربى
> شئ مش جديد


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي




عيد ايه اللي السعوديه هتغيره بكره 

فيه ايه بس مالك يا استاذ رضا 

مش مركز النهارده خالص

اكيد العيال همه السبب

ربنا يخليهم لك






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

ده انت فضيحة يا أيمن
أسكت وطنش 
وفوّت 


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ده انت فضيحة يا أيمن
> أسكت وطنش 
> وفوّت 
> 
> 
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي




حاضر هسكت خالص اهو 



ومش تشخط فيا تاني

الله يسامحك 



أنا فضيحه 

ده انا مسكين  والله





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

خللى بالك يا أيمن الغلبان هو الشيطــــــــــــــــــــــان فلا تقل على أى شخص غلبان ولكن 

قل : مسكين ،،  ورسولنا الكريم دعاربه أن يكون مسكينا ويحشره يوم القيامة فى زمرة المساكين 

نصيحة من أخ يحبك فى الله وربنا يبارك لنا فيكم .... اتأخرت عن الشغل والحمد لله ... سلالالام

وكل عيد اضحى أنتم بخير وسعادة وربنا ما يحرمنى منكم ولا من امثالكم
الطيبين المخلصين  [/u]



وربنا يوعدنا الجنة ويدخلنا الجنة برحمته الواسعة 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 

ولا تنسووا صيام يوم عرفه .. يكفر سنة ماضية وسنة قادمة ان شاء الله تعالى 

ولا تنسووا ذكر الله [/color]*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

مساء الخير جميعا ... كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير ..
واسفه للتاخير يا استاذ رضا ..
معلش كنت مريضه.. شوية برد..
تم ارسال الحل وان شاء الله يكون صحيح..
جزاك الله خيرا ..

----------


## reda laby

أنعم الله عليك يا أخ أشرف
من نعيمه
وزادك إيماناً 

أخوك  ... لابى

----------


## reda laby

سلامتك يا أخت زهرة
البرد  قوى اليومين دول
خدى بالك وكلى برتقال كتير
وكام درجة من المسابقة 
ح تخفى على طول

----------


## reda laby

عيد سعيد أخى العزيز
عاصم
وسلم لى على ندى 
وقول لها 
كل سنة وإنتى طيبة

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> خللى بالك يا أيمن الغلبان هو الشيطــــــــــــــــــــــان فلا تقل على أى شخص غلبان ولكن 
> 
> قل : مسكين ،،  ورسولنا الكريم دعاربه أن يكون مسكينا ويحشره يوم القيامة فى زمرة المساكين 
> 
> نصيحة من أخ يحبك فى الله وربنا يبارك لنا فيكم .... اتأخرت عن الشغل والحمد لله ... سلالالام
> 
> وكل عيد اضحى أنتم بخير وسعادة وربنا ما يحرمنى منكم ولا من امثالكم
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. اشرف مجاهد







جزاك الله خيراً على التصحيح 

وكل عام وأنت بخير

تحياتي العطرية


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> سلامتك يا أخت زهرة
> البرد  قوى اليومين دول
> خدى بالك وكلى برتقال كتير
> وكام درجة من المسابقة 
> ح تخفى على طول


الله يسلمك يارب من اى شر...
جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ رضا...

----------


## reda laby

الأخت الفاضلة
عاشقة النسيم

حل موفق بإذن الله
واستعدى للحلقة الأخيرة


سلام

----------


## reda laby

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/attach...1&d=1228581464

----------


## reda laby

هناك النقاط متساوية بين  كلاً من :
السواح 
هنوءة 
عاشقة النسيم
متفقون فى  ( 96 ) نقطة 

و أيضاً كلا  من :
د . مصطفى 
نوران
متفقون فى (56 ) نقطة 

والفيصل  فى سرعة الإرسال كما هو المتفق عليه 

وفقكم الله 
وكل عيد أضحى وانتم بخير

----------


## reda laby

أعلن الأخ العزيز
السواح 
swaha
إنفصاله عن المسابقة منذ الحلقة الثالثة والعشرون 
ومن هنا سوف يرفع من الترتيب العام 
(رغبته)
سلام

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أعزائى وأحبائى الكرام
أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة الأخيرة
من مسابقة
أحداث وأرقام 
من توصلوا للحل الصحيح
أيمن خطاب
أشرف المجاهد
نوران
هنوءة
زهرة الياسمينا
عاصم ابوندى
عاشقة النسيم

وسؤال اليوم

فى أى عام حج النبى ( ص) حجة الوداع ؟
ما إسم المدينة المنورة قبل دخول الرسول الكريم (ص) إليها ؟
وفقكم الله 
وإلى لقاء قريب 
فى أعمال أخرى ولا تنسونا من صالح دعاءكم

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

الأخ  الفاضل     رضا   لابي  




كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك 

أعاده الله عليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والبركات 

و إن شاء الله يكون عـيد سعيد عليكم و الأسرة الكريمة

ونكــون بمشيئة الله مجتمعين العام القادم بجبل عرفات 

مع أطيب الأمنيات الطيبة بقضاء إجازة سعيدة وممتعة 





عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل وان شاء الله يكون صحيح ... وعيد سعيد عليكم جميعاااااااااااا يارب..

----------


## reda laby

إيه المهرجان والإحتفال إللى إنت عامله ده يا أيمن
إنت فرحان على آخر يوم ؟؟؟
ماكنتش أعرف إنك مستنى اليوم ده 
قلبك ...... ماشى 
الحل صحيح

----------


## reda laby

خلاص يا زهرة الياسمينا
النهاردة الوداع
بس ياريتك  تتابعينى فى بقية المسابقات 
فى قاعة المسابقات
وبقية القاعات 
من أعمال ومشاركات بالرأى 
ماشى ؟؟
مستنى

برافو

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> خلاص يا زهرة الياسمينا





> النهاردة الوداع
> بس ياريتك  تتابعينى فى بقية المسابقات 
> فى قاعة المسابقات
> وبقية القاعات 
> من أعمال ومشاركات بالرأى 
> ماشى ؟؟
> مستنى
> 
> برافو


(((عن جد حزينة .. لانها كانت مسابقه جميله....
واشكرك يا استاذ رضا .. وجزاك الله عنا كل خير...
وان شاء الله معاكم فى جميع اعمالكم ومسابقتكم بكل حب وخير..
ويارب ديما يجمعنا على طاعته وعمل الخير ..)))
عيد سعيد .
. :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## نــوران

_




كل سنة و انتم طيبيين و سعادة و رضا و توفيق








((( هل أنا كده فزت بحاجة .... احم احم احم بكفيني اني فزت بحسن صحبتكم بالمسابقة )))



_

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا 

كل عيد اضحى وانت بخير 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> إيه المهرجان والإحتفال إللى إنت عامله ده يا أيمن
> إنت فرحان على آخر يوم ؟؟؟
> ماكنتش أعرف إنك مستنى اليوم ده 
> قلبك ...... ماشى 
> الحل صحيح


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



يعني حضرتك عاوزني ازعل ولا اعيط وبكره عرفات 

وبعد بكره عيد الاضحى المبارك !!!!!!!!!!!

عموما لو المهرجان ده ضايقك 

فأنا اسف يا أستاذ رضا 

وبـــرضـــه 

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب

وعيد أضحى مــــــبارك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

عاصم ابوندى
سلم لى على ندى 
وقولها أبوكى ماطلعش الأول
لكن طلع البرنجى فى الصداقة
كل سنة وإنت طيب

----------


## reda laby

نوران
المستوى متفوق 
والدكتور مصطفى مادخلش عشان تاخدى المركز المتقدم
وبيقول لك وللجميع
( يجلس بجانبى )
كل سنة وإنتم طيبين

----------


## reda laby

عاشقة النسيم
عايزك تكونى على طول الخط 
فى طريق مستقيم
مش متعرج 

صح وغلط 
راجعى نفسك

----------


## reda laby

الفائزون 

أيمن خطاب  185 
زهرة الياسمينا 140 
هنوءة 98 

وإلى لقاء فى مسابقات قادمة
وكل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

كل سنة وانتم بالف خير وعافية

والف مبروك لللفائزين

وان كنت اعتقد اننا جميعا رابحون لتلك الصحبة المميزة

تحياتى للجميع

واردت شكركم جميعا على تلك الاوقات السعيدة بينكم

وادى العيدية لكم

----------


## reda laby

نعم أختى العزيزة
عاشقة النسيم
لقد فزنا جميعاً بالجائزة الكبرى
ألا وهى الصداقة والإخوة القوية
المجتمعة على إعلاء كلمة الله
والتدبر فى كلامه البديع 
وأحداثه العظيمة التى أرست وأرخت تاريخنا الإسلامى 
على مر الأزمنة والعصور
أربعة عشر قرناً من الزمان
متأصلة بداخلنا نحن المسلمين المؤمنين


نلتقى قريباً
أضحى مبارك

----------

